# Uber drivers not turning on 'Don't accept more request' when you ask them to... nicely



## AveragePerson

Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.

If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

FTS. Pool pax need to be punished for requesting pool. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!!

I would never turn on the "Don't accept more request" if a passenger asked me to. Just out of spite and I hope I get 10 additional rides during that trip. I am out to drive so why does it matter if I drive 2-3 miles out of the way to pick up more riders. doesn't bother me one bit, but I am sure it will bother the passenger who is trying to get x service at pool rates!!!!


----------



## guffy515255

A Poop passenger with all the answers, that will one star you if they dont get their Poopy way.

Typical Poop. Ugghh.

Do not accept Poop passengers people!


----------



## Merc7186

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Just so I understand this correctly...

You chose Pool then are going to One Star the driver because they potentially could accept more requests???

If you want to ride in a X, then choose X instead of being a cheap, milennial. Its not the drivers fault you choose to save a couple of bucks and he continues to pick up riders.


----------



## brentb31

You want a direct route with no stops request something other then pool.


----------



## mmn

Ballsy, OP...! Don't think he/she is really trolling, but what a way to stir things up!


----------



## SuzeCB

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


The reason Pool is cheaper than X is to compensate for the inconvenience and extra time. Don't want to be inconvenienced? Choose X next time.

I bet you try to demand your driver take you to your door when you order a PoolExpress, too, don't you?


----------



## AveragePerson

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I would never turn on the "Don't accept more request" if a passenger asked me to. Just out of spite and I hope I get 10 additional rides during that trip. I am out to drive so why does it matter if I drive 2-3 miles out of the way to pick up more riders. doesn't bother me one bit, but I am sure it will bother the passenger who is trying to get x service at pool rates!!!!


 Nice, waste gas and low pay minutes to pick up other passengers that your not gonna get paid for and the only reward for you at the end is a 1 star and the satisfaction of your petty act. That's called picking up a boulder to smash ones own feet just so you can relieve the itch.



Merc7186 said:


> Just so I understand this correctly...
> 
> You chose Pool then are going to One Star the driver because they potentially could accept more requests???
> 
> If you want to ride in a X, then choose X instead of being a cheap, milennial. Its not the drivers fault you choose to save a couple of bucks and he continues to pick up riders.


I don't mind nor care if its a short or even a long ride but if its a very long ride where its clear i will be the last one out, its kinda pointless and a needless waste of everyone's time to accept more, rationally speaking.



brentb31 said:


> You want a direct route with no stops request something other then pool.


I'm more than happy to share ride if it make sense, just in occasions where I happen to be the only 1 in the car and there is no real reason to accept more, it becomes needlessly frustrating for everyone.


----------



## Merc7186

AveragePerson said:


> Nice, waste gas and low pay minutes to pick up other passengers that your not gonna get paid for and the only reward for you at the end is a 1 star and the sanctification of a petty act being done. That's called picking up boulder to smash ones own feet just so you can relieve the itch.
> 
> I don't mind nor care if its a short or even a long ride but if its a very long ride where its clear i will be the last one out, its kinda pointless and a needless waste of everyone's time to accept more, rationally speaking.
> 
> I'm more than happy to share ride if it make sense, just in occasions where I happen to be the only 1 in the car and there is no real reason to accept more, it becomes needlessly frustrating for everyone.


A long trip means jack....all it means is that the driver can potentially make MORE MONEY picking up other cheap pax like you. Its only a waste of time for YOU. Driving off YOUR beaten path so that the driver can make more money is what a smart ant would do.....with that being said, a smart ant would not take turd pool rides. Clearly you have demonstrated that you know nothing about driving, so your argument is 100% wrong.


----------



## jazzapt

There is another active thread going that is discussing what makes one a paxhole. Asking a driver to "Stop New Request" on a Pool ride is a prime example of paxhole behavior. The point of pool is to pay a lower rate with the risk that you will need to share your ride with an unlimited number of other riders.

The "Stop New Requests" button is a resource for the driver to plan how they operate their chosen shift. It is not so cheap riders can get an X ride at Pool price. If you don't want other riders on your ride, that is what Uber X is for. With Pool, there is NO situation where the driver owes you your own ride.



AveragePerson said:


> I'm more than happy to share ride if it make sense, just in occasions where I happen to be the only 1 in the car and there is no real reason to accept more, it becomes needlessly frustrating for everyone.


If sharing a ride doesn't make sense to you, then don't select Pool. Plan and simple


----------



## AveragePerson

Merc7186 said:


> A long trip means jack....all it means is that the driver can potentially make MORE MONEY picking up other cheap pax like you. Its only a waste of time for YOU. Driving off YOUR beaten path so that the driver can make more money is what a smart ant would do.....with that being said, a smart ant would not take turd pool rides. Clearly you have demonstrated that you know nothing about driving, so your argument is 100% wrong.


In Canada, we have defined area of operations for Uber services, so if i'm coming from one edge to the other end, its virtually impossible to make more picking up additional passengers, since my ride covers the entire distance.

It's not even an argument I made, its just rational fact but not surprise emotionally charged drivers sees it as an argument.

My way = saves time for driver and myself, without wasting drivers gas and the stress of picking up new passengers in the middle of streets with messed up GPS.

emotionally charged drivers way = waste everyone's time and my gas just so i can intentionally provide bad service because i'm petty. I forgot my chill pill.


----------



## Uber's Guber

AveragePerson said:


> you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking.


What would a cheap poo pax know about rationality?


----------



## SuzeCB

AveragePerson said:


> Nice, waste gas and low pay minutes to pick up other passengers that your not gonna get paid for and the only reward for you at the end is a 1 star and the satisfaction of your petty act. That's called picking up a boulder to smash ones own feet just so you can relieve the itch.
> 
> I don't mind nor care if its a short or even a long ride but if its a very long ride where its clear i will be the last one out, its kinda pointless and a needless waste of everyone's time to accept more, rationally speaking.
> 
> I'm more than happy to share ride if it make sense, just in occasions where I happen to be the only 1 in the car and there is no real reason to accept more, it becomes needlessly frustrating for everyone.


There are any number of reasons the driver won't refuse new requests... promotions that pay bonuses, etc. The whole world doesn't revolve around you...

And, as for your 1*? They come off of pool rides if we ask Uber to do so. Additionally, if a rider downrates drivers too readily, Uber completely ignores any rating they give other than 5*.

And you thought you were so special, didn't you?


----------



## AveragePerson

SuzeCB said:


> And, as for your 1*? They come off of pool rides if we ask Uber to do so. Additionally, if a rider downrates drivers too readily, Uber completely ignores any rating they give other than 5*.
> 
> And you thought you were so special, didn't you?


Source of your two claims?

And no, i don't think i'm special, just a rational person.


----------



## jazzapt

AveragePerson said:


> In Canada, we have defined area of operations for Uber services, so if i'm coming from one edge to the other end, its virtually impossible to make more picking up additional passengers, since my ride covers the entire distance.
> 
> It's not even an argument I made, its just rational fact but not surprise emotionally charged drivers sees it as an argument.
> 
> My way = saves time for driver and myself, without wasting drivers gas and the stress of picking up new passengers in the middle of streets with messed up GPS.
> 
> emotionally charged drivers way = waste everyone's time and my gas just so i can intentionally provide bad service because i'm petty. I forgot my chill pill.


None of what you say here matters. The concept of Pool is that you are getting a cheaper ride with the idea that you may be required to share the ride with others. A driver not turning on "Stop New Request" means he/she is providing the Pool service the way Uber indented. If the driver wants to lose money doing it, that is their prerogative.

YOU chose the service that matches you with other riders to save yourself money. YOU must be able to live with that choice. It is not the driver's responsibly to absolve you of the choice you made, whether they are losing money or not.


----------



## ratethis

You get what you pay for. Meanwhile the drivers know how they’re making money. They don’t concern themselves with stars. Pool ratings are easily removed, and like SuzeCB said once your flagged for down rating pool rides your ratings don’t count.

You do realize we get paid by the mile and the minute... straight to your destination, while saving your cheap butt money doesn’t put anything extra in our pockets, ya know I would swipe that accepting no more riders button if someone handed me a $10. But I’m sure if it’s a pool ride all they hand you is a line of sheet about saving you gas and time.


----------



## SuzeCB

AveragePerson said:


> Source of your two claims?
> 
> And no, i don't think i'm special, just a rational person.


I've had it done. Sat at the desk while the rep went through my ratings and I listened as he told me why this one and that one was coming off, and watched at my rating increased in real-time.

Uber wants pool because they make more money. They also know that, while pax will choose it to save money, they actually want to breach the contract of the ride and have it be an X. Uber does this for the drivers so that they don't lose the job because they did what Uber wants them to and didn't allow the pax to scam.

And that's exactly what it is when the pax asks for/demands it. A scam.

If you asked me, I'd end the trip immediately and report. Why? Because just as you're so willing to scam Uber, you're willing to scam (downrating) the driver for simply following the policy and holding you to your agreement.

A scammer is a scammer.


----------



## Uber's Guber

AveragePerson said:


> i don't think i'm special, just a rational person.


Of course you're special! You're so special, you're not even expected to know what it means to be rational. Heck, you're so special, a special bus is already produced for you, and you no longer need to request poo rides.


----------



## Tnasty

I tried pool a few times and always ran into the same clowns going on 1/2 mile rides. Traits I found were; they were rude,not where they were supposed to be,never tip,bringing excessive luggage, requested a pool at a grocery store with a wagon full of groceries to go 1/2 mile down the road and expecting me to stop on a corner or other obnoxious places.


----------



## SuzeCB

Uber's Guber said:


> Of course you're special! You're so special, you're not even expected to know what it means to be rational. Heck, you're so special, they produce a special bus for you, and you no longer need to request poo rides.


Hey! No knocking the Short Bus! My son has Autism, and every one of the kids that he's ridden with would understand Average is trying to scam, and probably call him/her on it as well, if the situation arose.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!!

AveragePerson said:


> Nice, waste gas and low pay minutes to pick up other passengers that your not gonna get paid for and the only reward for you at the end is a 1 star and the satisfaction of your petty act. .


to me its not a waste. 75% of the time the additional rider doesn't show up. That's more money for me and I didn't even do anything extra except drive more miles ( which is good for me) and wait 2 minutes ( which I am paid for). Only one on the short end of the stick is a loser like yourself.


----------



## SuzeCB

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> to me its not a waste. 75% of the time the additional rider doesn't show up. That's more money for me and I didn't even do anything extra except drive more miles ( which is good for me) and wait 2 minutes ( which I am paid for). Only one on the short end of the stick is a loser like yourself.


Exactly. Deviating from the trip you're on to get to the p/u of the 2nd pax = $. $0.65 for the pickup if they're there in time, cancel rate if not (and, let's face it, many aren't with only 2 minutes allowed), then any additional miles to get back on track, etc.

It's not a lot, by a long stretch, heck, one could certainly argue it's not enough, but it is something.

And, as I said earlier, there are a few different reasons a driver won't turn off incoming rides... assorted promotions that rely on not turning them off, working a DF, etc.


----------



## Pax Collector

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


IF I must take a poop ride I turn off more requests. But that's on MY terms, not because you told me to. If you did, I'll leave the app on just out of spite and make sure you get there late. I could care less about your one star. You just don't choose the next to the city bus cheapest transportation and make those demands. If you want to get there faster, pay up and order UberX.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!!

SuzeCB said:


> And, as I said earlier, there are a few different reasons a driver won't turn off incoming rides... assorted promotions that rely on not turning them off, working a DF, etc.


And sometimes the only reason I don't turn off incoming requests is to piss off the passenger. If you want to run the gauntlet of no additional riders on your way to work then lets roll the dice!!! Half the time I turn off additional request before they even get in the car but I would never tell them that. , Unless I am on a quest or its high surge then I always stays on.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


the only reason we accept the crappy pay pool rides to begin with is we either need extra rides to meet bonus quotas or there is a bonus for picking up x amount of rides in a row. Both of which help us earn a living. So when you choose a cheap ride to save a couple dollars dont expect anyone to go out of their way to stop you from being inconvenienced. We actually hope it makes you late for whatever you needed everytime....



Merc7186 said:


> A long trip means jack....all it means is that the driver can potentially make MORE MONEY picking up other cheap pax like you. Its only a waste of time for YOU. Driving off YOUR beaten path so that the driver can make more money is what a smart ant would do.....with that being said, a smart ant would not take turd pool rides. Clearly you have demonstrated that you know nothing about driving, so your argument is 100% wrong.


yes he clearly doesn't realise that by taking a pool to begin with means he values his time as worth less than the amount of money he saved....


----------



## Boca Ratman

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


You expect the driver to make less money on your long trip and then stop new requests so he has no chance of a few more bucks to compensate for the lower pool rates?

All because you feel entitled to a more comfortable ride on bus fare rates?

if he doesn't you 1 star him?

I'd end the trip as soon as you asked. I'd figure telling you no would earn me a one so I'd just kick you out.

I hate pool, i go out of my way to make the pool experience suck for all involved

I think I legit hate you!


----------



## jazzapt

Boca Ratman said:


> *I hate pool, i go out of my way to make the pool experience suck for all involved*


I stopped taking Pool requests over a year and a half ago. One of the last Pool requests I took was from a pax who asked me to stop new requests. I already had done this before she got in the car. I told her no and actually went back into the app and selected to get new requests again. I don't know if she saw me do it, and I didn't care. But either way she 1 stared me.

Stop taking Pool shortly after that. Have not gotten a 1 star since. Also, my tip rate started to increase about 20%. Take of that what you will.


----------



## Boca Ratman

jazzapt said:


> I stopped taking Pool requests over a year and a half ago. One of the last Pool requests I took was from a pax who asked me to stop new requests. I already had done this before she got in the car. I told her no and actually went back into the app and selected to get new requests again. I don't know if she saw me do it, and I didn't care. But either way she 1 stared me.
> 
> Stop taking Pool shortly after that. Have not gotten a 1 star since. Also, my tip rate started to increase about 20%. Take of that what you will.


if I take a pool it's an accident or 45+ destination filter trip. I've only done 10 or so since pool started. I was opted out for almost 2 years, I started getting them recently .

the balls this guy has though, I'd already be pissed off that I'm on a long pool ride. if he asked me to turn off new requests without handing me a significant cash tip, I'd lose it on him. I really would, if I was already in a bad mood no telling how that would go


----------



## The Gift of Fish

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Not an issue for me; I don't accept shared ride requests on either Uber or Lyft! But if I did and you asked me to turn off additional requests or do anything else that's none of your business to be asking then I'd probably eject you and have you cancel the ride so that you could not rate me.


----------



## Uberfunitis

There is an additional payout for each additional pickup and that adds up or can on a very long trip. Additionally all those redirects to pick-up / drop-off someone add up especially with more time.


----------



## Merc7186

Im keeping a list of all of you Unrational People who dont know what its like to be a cheap pool pax....

And to AveragePerson , just because you go from A to B on one fare, if the driver picks up more people along the way, then the driver makes more money on each one of those fares...not just yours and yours alone. So I am not sure where you illogical argument comes where it is a waste or time and gas.


----------



## NorCalPhil

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Except the driver gets an additional $1 for each pax he picks up along the way, and if on a quest, gets credit for multiple rides.

A rational driver would not accept a pool ride at base rates, so your assumption the driver would think rationally is negated by the fact he even took the ride to begin with.

When I used to take pool, I had two riders ask for the 'don't accept more requests' service, which I responded to with my hand held out, palm facing the ceiling. Neither complied, so we picked up other people.

Choosing a pool ride and expecting treatment as if its an X is the definition of entitlement. You're trading your time and the inconvenience of a shared ride for a cheaper fare.


----------



## mmn

I need popcorn...!


----------



## Robert Larrison

ROFL
I used to drive SuperShuttle and YellowAirport in San Francisco

That's the cry of the Marina no tipper
Why am I always the first pickup and the last dropped off

Other then the fact that I'm the farthest and and using a coupon for an already discounted service..
There might be a dollar in it for you


----------



## JimKE

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


It's often said that Pool is the bottom of the food chain, and that riders who request Pool belong there.

Your post is further proof of that, and a perfect example of why many knowledgeable drivers will not accept ANY Poop or Uberrhea requests. We simply do not want you and people like you in our cars.


----------



## shangoes

had a lady today who was angry with me because she took poop and there were additional pax added. She wasn’t even th le last to drop.


----------



## JimKE

ratethis said:


> ya know I would swipe that accepting no more riders button if someone handed me a $10.


If you made that offer in person to BelowAveragePerson, they would report you to Uber to get a free ride!


----------



## Working4peanuts

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


It's paxholes like you that makes this job suck. But don't fret. No good driver ever accepts a 45 minute poo ride.

So enjoy waiting 30 minutes to get picked up. 15 minutes for 50 drivers to turn your cheap ass down and another 15 minutes for the closest moron to reach you.

And enjoy having a low rates driver that gets lost on your trip.


----------



## Kay1661

SuzeCB said:


> There are any number of reasons the driver won't refuse new requests... promotions that pay bonuses, etc. The whole world doesn't revolve around you...
> 
> And, as for your 1*? They come off of pool rides if we ask Uber to do so. Additionally, if a rider downrates drivers too readily, Uber completely ignores any rating they give other than 5*.
> 
> And you thought you were so special, didn't you?


Where did you get your information regarding ratings?


----------



## Uberfunitis

Working4peanuts said:


> It's paxholes like you that makes this job suck. But don't fret. No good driver ever accepts a 45 minute poo ride.
> 
> So enjoy waiting 30 minutes to get picked up. 15 minutes for 50 drivers to turn your cheap ass down and another 15 minutes for the closest moron to reach you.
> 
> And enjoy having a low rates driver that gets lost on your trip.


Depends on your location that does not hold true in the DC area where there are ants crawling over each other trying to catch any crumb they can sink their teeth into.


----------



## ratethis

JimKE said:


> If you made that offer in person to BelowAveragePerson, they would report you to Uber to get a free ride!


Ill negotiate a return tip/fee but I don't ask for cash upfront for anything. I've played the game long enough to know better.

And if ya gotta ask it's likely you won't get it. Most good tippers take care of you up front.

What you say is true though scammers will scam.


----------



## Uberfunitis

ratethis said:


> Ill negotiate a return tip/fee but I don't ask for cash upfront for anything. I've played the game long enough to know better.
> 
> And if ya gotta ask it's likely you won't get it. Most good tippers take care of you up front.
> 
> What you say is true though scammers will scam.


Driver asked for additional compensation report to Uber / Lyft is not a scam it is the truth when it happens.


----------



## The Stig

I recently had this on a pool ride, guy was upset that I wouldn't turn off new rides as he was in a hurry. I explained to him how it works as a driver, and how much less we make on pool rides, etc, etc... he was cool about it after that and I don't see that he down-rated me. I really try to avoid pool/shared rides whenever possible, they rarely are worth it.


----------



## SuzeCB

Kay1661 said:


> Where did you get your information regarding ratings?


Already answered.


----------



## Kay1661

SuzeCB said:


> Already answered.


What kind of answer is THAT?


----------



## SuzeCB

Kay1661 said:


> What kind of answer is THAT?


A valid one... please try to keep up.



SuzeCB said:


> I've had it done. Sat at the desk while the rep went through my ratings and I listened as he told me why this one and that one was coming off, and watched at my rating increased in real-time.
> 
> Uber wants pool because they make more money. They also know that, while pax will choose it to save money, they actually want to breach the contract of the ride and have it be an X. Uber does this for the drivers so that they don't lose the job because they did what Uber wants them to and didn't allow the pax to scam.
> 
> And that's exactly what it is when the pax asks for/demands it. A scam.
> 
> If you asked me, I'd end the trip immediately and report. Why? Because just as you're so willing to scam Uber, you're willing to scam (downrating) the driver for simply following the policy and holding you to your agreement.
> 
> A scammer is a scammer.


----------



## touberornottouber

They don't have Pool where I am (thankfully!) but if they did have it and if I somehow did take a Pool ride, I would honor your request if you handed me a $5 or $10 bill. Otherwise, no. 

In fact if you demanded I hit "stop new requests" before I started the ride, I'd probably just cancel and ask that you leave. This way you could not down rate me.


----------



## VictorD

AveragePerson said:


> In Canada, we have defined area of operations for Uber services...


And here in the U.S. we have defined descriptions for entitled assholes like you who think that anyone in this country is stupid enough to buy into any of your rationalizations while we all laugh at you behind your back.



AveragePerson said:


> ... its virtually impossible to make more picking up additional passengers, since my ride covers the entire distance.


Then why are you begging your drivers to go offline... if _"its virtually impossible to make more picking up additional passengers..."_?

Well, stunad?



AveragePerson said:


> It's not even an argument I made...


About the only thing you've been right about. An argument requires an intelligent point-of-view. Otherwise, you're just burning oxygen making senseless noise.



AveragePerson said:


> My way = saves time for driver and myself, without wasting drivers gas and the stress of picking up new passengers in the middle of streets with messed up GPS.


Drivers are paid for their time. It isn't much, but they're still paid. The only time you're worried about is _yours _which, if you're paying for a shared ride, is *my time *to use in a manner which nets the highest possible profit for *me. 
*
You get into my car on a shared ride, I own you, your time and your ass. You go where *I* say we go, pick up who *I* say we pick up along the way and are dropped off at your stop when *I *say it's your turn to get dropped off.

Don't like it? Take a bus.


----------



## ratethis

Uberfunitis said:


> Driver asked for additional compensation report to Uber / Lyft is not a scam it is the truth when it happens.


Trying to have your driver not except another ride is shady, most shady people are running scams, I'm not talking about the drivers, I'm talking about the shady pax trying to scam a free ride because they 1 Star a driver for not doing as they demand.


----------



## RDWRER

Lol. Why is everyone getting so mad at this guy who's clearly a troll? His name is "Average Person", and we know the average person isn't that great to deal with. He also only posts the most irritating and sometimes inflammatory topics from the point of view of what angers drivers the most. Hell, his first post was basically "I'm a cheapskate, ask me anything" and was obviously not meant to be taken seriously.

https://uberpeople.net/search/56967138/


----------



## VictorD

AveragePerson said:


> I'm bringing you the perspective of a rational rider. I'm the voice of reason here. It fells on deaf ears however as can be seen here.


No, you're just a troll.

And a weak troll at that.


----------



## AveragePerson

SuzeCB said:


> And, as I said earlier, there are a few different reasons a driver won't turn off incoming rides... assorted promotions that rely on not turning them off, working a DF, etc.


If they have a promo fine, just say that and be done with it. Otherwise there's really no reason and just the driver being a D just for the sake of petty. They would make more $ taking me there faster if it's a long route then pick up other passengers afterwards than taking other paxs that goes the same path along with me due to the delay and waiting and you know it too.


----------



## VictorD

AveragePerson said:


> If they have a promo fine, just say that and be done with it.


Who the **** has to explain himself to _you?!?!_



AveragePerson said:


> You seem quite upset over a troll then. Or perhaps you know deep down I'm right and you hate when a passenger is right, am I right?


Passengers are only as "right" as the cash they put into the palm of my hand.

And you can be sure that if you'd ever get into _my _car demanding I stop picking up other passengers, I can guarantee you will spend at _least _90 minutes in my car before you reach your destination because I can guarantee you that I will hit every red light, wait the full 3 seconds at every stop sign and allow anyone who wishes to enter into my lane to do so all along the way to slow down your ride and give Uber/Lyft every opportunity to add another close-by rider.

Last jerk-off like you that I had in my car was the first in and last out of 7 total riders. She had the pleasure of my company for 94 minutes during her 7.5-mile ride home from work... and boy, she was extra tired that night.


----------



## Uber's Guber

AveragePerson said:


> this place is delusional and a circlejerk that only considers the perspective of the drivers.


It's a forum for drivers.


AveragePerson said:


> I'm bringing you the perspective of a rational rider.


Well then, your whining & whimpering belongs in this forum:


----------



## AveragePerson

VictorD said:


> Who the @@@@ has to explain himself to _you?!?!_


You don't have to, you should though. It is about being polite and respectful of your riders request, even should you decline it.
It makes the interaction better for all involved.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

If ever a pax asked me to stop new requests I would laugh and ask them why they chose pool. Then I would 1 star them and report them as disrespectfull.


----------



## VictorD

Las Vegas Dude said:


> If ever a pax asked me to stop new requests I would laugh and ask them why they chose pool. Then I would 1 star them and report them as disrespectfull.


Why would you go through all that? Just say, "Yes, sir! Absolutely." and then do as I outlined above. Let them complain, complain and complain while reminding them that they can stop and get out anytime they like. And if they harrass the other rider(s), simply report them during the ride [Uber: (800) 593-7069] for threatening the other riders and sit back and watch the expression on their face as you tell them that you've been instructed to immediately notify the Police and to expect their account to be deactivated.

Once they're out... _then _you laugh.

Laugh long. Laugh hard.


----------



## AveragePerson

VictorD said:


> And you can be sure that if you'd ever get into _my _car demanding I stop picking up other passengers, I can guarantee you will spend at _least _90 minutes in my car before you reach your destination because I can guarantee you that I will hit every red light, wait the full 3 seconds at every stop sign and allow anyone who wishes to enter into my lane to do so all along the way to slow down your ride and give Uber/Lyft every opportunity to add another close-by rider.


Nah, your guarantee is worth not a lot. I will just cancel the ride and probably file a report against you for unsafe driving (driving obviously slower intentionally than other cars is going is quite unsafe). Get another ride, problem solve. Uber refund me some minutes later and you get a timeout to reflect on your misdeeds.


----------



## VictorD

AveragePerson said:


> Nah, your guarantee is worth not a lot. I will just cancel the ride and probably file a report against you for unsafe driving (driving obviously slower intentionally than other cars is going is quite unsafe). Get another ride, problem solve. Uber refund me some minutes later and you get a timeout to reflect on your misdeeds.


Good! Then I take your report that I had committed a crime (unsafe driving is a crime) to the Police along with my dashcam footage (which contains all GPS data) and file a criminal report and have you arrested for both false reporting of a crime and fare fraud, a felony in every jurisdiction. I send Uber the docket number from the arrest affadavit and Uber permanently bans you from the platform while providing me a stipend for the day off from driving. Then, as a cherry on the sundae, I furnish a copy of the arrest affadavit to your employer where you will then have many many weeks of unemployment to reflect on your stupidity of thinking that a mental void like you could ever get one over on me.


----------



## Uberfunitis

VictorD said:


> Good! Then I take your report that I had committed a crime (unsafe driving is a crime) to the Police along with my dashcam footage (which contains all GPS data) and file a criminal report and have you arrested for both false reporting of a crime and fare fraud, a felony in every jurisdiction. I send Uber the docket number from the arrest affadavit and Uber permanently bans you from the platform while providing me a stipend for the day off from driving. Then, as a cherry on the sundae, I furnish a copy of the arrest affadavit to your employer where you will then have many many weeks of unemployment to reflect on your stupidity of thinking that a mental void like you could ever get one over on me.
> 
> This idiot lacks the bare minimum IQ required to realize that.


Good luck with that report to the police as I am quite confident with the report for unsafe driving if you are disrupting the flow of traffic. The police will more than likely laugh you out of the office and tell you that this is a civil matter at best and advise you to file a lawsuit if you feel the need. Again I as that passenger would feel very comfortable repeating what I observed and why I felt that it was unsafe.



ratethis said:


> Trying to have your driver not except another ride is shady, most shady people are running scams, I'm not talking about the drivers, I'm talking about the shady pax trying to scam a free ride because they 1 Star a driver for not doing as they demand.


yea, I agree asking the driver to stop additional requests is a scam and should not be done. You will see no argument from me in that regard.


----------



## RDWRER

AveragePerson said:


> Brother relax, your just a Uber driver. Your at the bottom of the power triangle, the contractor that hired you and thus, boss, is Uber. And Uber serves the riders. No need to flex your non existent power and act petty, you come running whenever riders feels like pressing a button, so be a good boy like your mother told you and take one of those chill pills I recommended and go drink some milk.
> 
> It's not even that I'm a troll, but more like this place is delusional and a circlejerk that only considers the perspective of the drivers. Anytime a different views comes along that threaten that delusion, drivers eitner turn into ******** or label it troll, just so they don't have to accept the truth. There is two sides to a story.
> 
> I'm bringing you the perspective of a rational rider. I'm the voice of reason here. It fells on deaf ears however as can be seen here.


Except that your opinions and postings are clearly carefully designed to be the exact opposite of the overwhelming opinions of every driver in every respect. You give seemingly no quarter on any topic that the general consensus sees as a "no brainer" and always propose the exact worse reasonings in every possible scenario. You are literally presenting your character as the anti-driver.

I'm not mad, though. I think it's funny to look at the difference of opinions and see if there's anything that can be achieved from a mutual understanding, but that's not what you're doing. You're just poking at people to rile them up for the luls. And at that I just sit back and laugh along until I get bored. And I'm bored.

Have a good day, sir.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Just because there is an overwhelming opinion does not make that opinion correct or the only answer. Many people drive for ride share for many different reasons. And some including myself not only are drivers but are also passengers and can see the situation from both sides and have vested interest in both sides of the transaction.


----------



## MadePenniesToday

Can a mod please put the word "below" in front of OP's screen name.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


I actually cried when I read this. 

It is incomprehensible that you have had to suffer so much, for so long and it is just unfathomable why people could be so unkind to you. To think drivers are ignoring you *EVEN *when you ask them nicely, just smacks of petty vindictiveness and malice, on their part.

You are the *VICTIM *here!! Let there be no doubt about it. You are being victimised, probably racially profiled, bullied, persecuted, exploited and mentally tortured! There is no place for this sort of behaviour in our modern world.

This is intolerable and I strongly suggest you have a chat to your dad, Dara and ask him for a little more pocket money so you can afford an ÜberX like all the other AveragePersons.

.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

Does anyone remember the truly great trolls?
The HighRollinG and lilCindy and more. We just dont get quality trolls anymore.


----------



## Michael1230nj

If this post was meant to poke with a stick it’s brilliant.


----------



## jazzapt

AveragePerson said:


> If they have a promo fine, just say that and be done with it. Otherwise there's really no reason and just the driver being a D just for the sake of petty.


I believe you are trolling. If not, here is the part that I don't think you get, and you will never get.

YOU are the one being a D for asking the driver to Stop New Requests. THAT IS NOT WHAT POOL IS FOR. YOU DO NOT GET TO DECIDE WHAT IT IS.

Your perspective as a rider does matter here because you are trying to cheat the system. Calling a driver a D because he/she would let you do that makes you the jerk. And you are the one being petty (on top of being cheap) for even asking. The driver is just executing the job the way the contract YOU requested dictates.

If you want to get from point A to point B without picking up other pax, order Uber X or above. Anything else is just you being a major D.

Just admit it, you are a cheap son of a B who wants an X ride at a Pool price.


----------



## Immoralized

This has been the most brilliant trolling thread of the day 
In this possible hypothetical... If it were "true."
I as a driver would stop and immediately locate the nearest petrol station and drive to it to fill up the tank in the slowest possible manner which will add a definite ten minutes to the trip and this is allowable with Uber as a driver has sole discretion to fill up and no refund will be offered to the rider if any complaints is made.

After the car tank is completely fulled the windscreen needs to be wiped and thoroughly cleaned for safety reason of course  after which granny driving mode have to be activated. Hopefully we both mutually swap 1 stars and make up our own reports to Uber. Happy days. Rule 1. You don't tell a rideshare driver how to do their job. Especially if you are not one yourself.


----------



## Ssgcraig

This thread is about a pax that asks the driver to stop accepting requests? I don't accept pool requests, but if for some reason I was, I would never stop accepting requests if asked. That defeats the purpose of pool.



Immoralized said:


> This has been the most brilliant trolling thread of the day
> In this possible hypothetical... If it were "true."
> I as a driver would stop and immediately locate the nearest petrol station and drive to it to fill up the tank in the slowest possible manner which will add a definite ten minutes to the trip and this is allowable with Uber as a driver has sole discretion to fill up and no refund will be offered to the rider if any complaints is made.
> 
> After the car tank is completely fulled the windscreen needs to be wiped and thoroughly cleaned for safety reason of course  after which granny driving mode have to be activated. Hopefully we both mutually swap 1 stars and make up our own reports to Uber. Happy days. Rule 1. You don't tell a rideshare driver how to do their job. Especially if you are not one yourself.


You can stop for gas with a pax, that's allowed in the Uber rules?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


As pool passenger you need to be punished. As a pool driver it is my responsibility to pick up every request. As well as drive in a manner that will get me more requests. I do this to make the experience as terrible as possible for poop riders and to make as many pennies as possible. Especially poop passengers such as yourself. Punishment needs to be served!


----------



## Immoralized

Ssgcraig said:


> This thread is about a pax that asks the driver to stop accepting requests? I don't accept pool requests, but if for some reason I was, I would never stop accepting requests if asked. That defeats the purpose of pool.
> 
> You can stop for gas with a pax, that's allowed in the Uber rules?


Yes you can stop for fuel at any time you deem necessarily to and even if they report you for it Uber will have your back on that.

Uber cannot deny a driver for fuel to drive and it doesn't  Since the car does not run on hopes and dreams.

I've even been in a taxi where the taxi driver went to the petrol station to fill up  on my $$. Was pretty unbelievable but not much you can say to the driver  he just pulled into the station got out and started filling up his tank.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Immoralized said:


> This has been the most brilliant trolling thread of the day
> In this possible hypothetical... If it were "true."
> I as a driver would stop and immediately locate the nearest petrol station and drive to it to fill up the tank in the slowest possible manner which will add a definite ten minutes to the trip and this is allowable with Uber as a driver has sole discretion to fill up and no refund will be offered to the rider if any complaints is made.
> 
> After the car tank is completely fulled the windscreen needs to be wiped and thoroughly cleaned for safety reason of course  after which granny driving mode have to be activated. Hopefully we both mutually swap 1 stars and make up our own reports to Uber. Happy days. Rule 1. You don't tell a rideshare driver how to do their job. Especially if you are not one yourself.


This is some pure gold of advice . Making the pool experience even better. Thank you!


----------



## hrswartz

AveragePerson said:


> And no, i don't think i'm special, just a rational person.


it's rational people like you that gives humanity a bad name. Walk or better yet drive 30,000 miles in our shoes( Uber), suffering fools, then pass judgement... just sayin'


----------



## Irishjohn831

Is there a button for your occupation that we can press so you cannot make additional monies while having to deal with pool rides ?


----------



## FLKeys

TROLL! or SNOWFLAKE!

Either way I don't have time for people like you. Now how do I block posts from a specific user???


----------



## RDWRER

Ssgcraig said:


> This thread is about a pax that asks the driver to stop accepting requests? I don't accept pool requests, but if for some reason I was, I would never stop accepting requests if asked. That defeats the purpose of pool.
> 
> You can stop for gas with a pax, that's allowed in the Uber rules?


The theory behind it is that you might have 100 miles left in the tank but a request comes in for 120 miles (and how often does that happen!? ) so you can fill up during the trip because if you don't you will literally run out of gas and no one will be going anywhere. But there isn't actually anything stopping you from filling up at the start of every single ride on the passenger's dime since there's no specific requirements as to how much gas you need in your vehicle at all times. Maybe you just need to always have a full tank for those super rare 400 mile trips...


----------



## jfinks

Merc7186 said:


> A long trip means jack....all it means is that the driver can potentially make MORE MONEY picking up other cheap pax like you. Its only a waste of time for YOU. Driving off YOUR beaten path so that the driver can make more money is what a smart ant would do.....with that being said, a smart ant would not take turd pool rides. Clearly you have demonstrated that you know nothing about driving, so your argument is 100% wrong.


Actually the OP knows too much about the system and is trying to work it into his favor. 1 star rider.


----------



## NoPooPool

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Does anyone remember the truly great trolls?
> The HighRollinG and lilCindy and more. We just dont get quality trolls anymore.


I remember HighRollinG for sure. He was the ultimate low-life pax troll.


----------



## Terri Lee

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but....


I would slow way down while dumping you at the curb....perhaps.


----------



## Daisey77

So the troll wants the driver to sacrifice his acceptance rating, therefore getting rides in the future AND possibly lose his job due to a 1-star rating because some cheap-ass wants to save a few bucks , all while costing the driver a few bucks? 









That's perfect Uber logic actually. Are you from San Fran?

Hello!! the driver gets paid off minutes and Miles. So how does he not make any extra money by accepting new rides?


----------



## Emp9

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Spend the few extra bucks , you are the reason drivers cancel on pool pax. Many of us are riders too. I would never ask my driver to do that. Or take pool in the first place


----------



## UberBeemer

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


I would not only decline that request, but hope for additional pickups. If you don't want the carpool experience, order X. If you're in a hurry, pool is a bad choice also.


----------



## Demon

SuzeCB said:


> I've had it done. Sat at the desk while the rep went through my ratings and I listened as he told me why this one and that one was coming off, and watched at my rating increased in real-time.
> 
> Uber wants pool because they make more money. They also know that, while pax will choose it to save money, they actually want to breach the contract of the ride and have it be an X. Uber does this for the drivers so that they don't lose the job because they did what Uber wants them to and didn't allow the pax to scam.
> 
> And that's exactly what it is when the pax asks for/demands it. A scam.
> 
> If you asked me, I'd end the trip immediately and report. Why? Because just as you're so willing to scam Uber, you're willing to scam (downrating) the driver for simply following the policy and holding you to your agreement.
> 
> A scammer is a scammer.


Sweet Jesus!

It's downright scary for drivers & pax that an Uber rep would remove a rating.


----------



## SuzeCB

Demon said:


> Sweet Jesus!
> 
> It's downright scary for drivers & pax that an Uber rep would remove a rating.


That's the policy since Dec. '17.


----------



## Ping.Me.More

AveragePerson said:


> .... if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out


_"if i'm taking a very long ride"?_
Me: Objection, your honor! "very long ride" is a relative thing. "very long" in comparison to what?
Judge: SUSTAINED!

_"I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out"?_
Me: Objection, your honor! Troll plaintiff is claiming to have super-powers to see the future!
How can plaintiff know final destinations of future pool PAX, in advance? Does anyone else
ever take "a very long ride"? Is plaintiff PAX a special, entitled, unique "long ride" person?
Judge: SUSTAINED!

"_in 99.9% of cases?"
Me: Objection, your honor! Plaintiff is speculating, and has not provided results of a
valid statistical study to support the "99.9%" claim!_
Judge: SUSTAINED!

Judge: Case dismissed! Plaintiff PAX is hereby fined $500.00 for starting troll thread.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

So you take the cheap service. And expect the higher end service? Seriously? 
If I accept a long distance pool, I’d not stop requests. I profit more.


----------



## Hybrid_Rolla

Get on a city bus and “politely” ask the driver not to stop to pick up other passengers.


----------



## RoyalTee85

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


So, you give them a bad rating for providing the service that you requested? By accepting your pool ride that driver agrees to lower time and mileage rates, hence the discounted rate you're offered. The only offset to the discount YOU received is to accept the additional pool passengers.

If you want a private or direct ride you should request the appropriate service, Uber X, Select, Black, etc. It's sad that you sound proud to negatively affect someone's livelihood because they won't deviate from the service you requested.


----------



## JimKE

AveragePerson said:


> You don't have to, you should though. It is about being polite and respectful of your riders request, even should you decline it.
> It makes the interaction better for all involved.


What really makes the interaction better is the Ignore feature of UP.


----------



## New2This

I had the OP's sister when I was fairly new.

When I was new I was leaving my then-girlfriend's house in Kingstowne (far out suburb of D.C.) I turned on the app and immediately got a Pool. Took it, go pick girl up and the first words out of her mouth were 'I'm late, can you not pick anyone else up?' No hi how are you, no pleasantries. I responded "you know you picked Pool right?" She was going to Dupont Circle (one of the most congested areas of D.C.) If she'd been on UberX, or not been such a (female canine) I might've been accommodating in trying to get her to work on time. Her attitude brought out my inner jackass. 

App goes off to pick up an additional rider. I hear a loud sigh from the backseat. Pick up #2. My inner jackass is smiling. App then goes off for #3. Louder sigh. My inner jackass is now smiling ear to ear. 

Go to address and pin. No one comes out of the house. Wait 2 minutes, collect Shuffle, pull off. Get to corner and guy standing there tries to get in. Turns out he was trying to do ExpressPool long before it was a thing by going to the corner. He keeps saying 'you're my Uber' I keep telling him I cancelled and he can try rerequesting me but I can't take him. Smoke is coming out of her ears at this point. 

#2 is going to Crystal City. Had another pickup in Arlington going to downtown D.C. before she finally got dropped off at work, at least half an hour late. 

This was long before Uber changed the ratings so Pool issues don't ding you. We traded mutual 1*. 

THIS is what you get for being a cheap fornicator. If they're late for work I consider that giving them the full true Pool experience.


----------



## TomH

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


You are taking pool to save money so play by the rules. You are just a scamster and a cheat.


----------



## FLKeys

TomH said:


> You are taking pool to save money so play by the rules. You are just a scamster and a cheat.


Or full of it.


----------



## Immoralized

I wonder if the OP is going to make a return 
Seems like he has a couple of supporters but they are not typing.


----------



## New2This

Immoralized said:


> I wonder if the OP is going to make a return
> Seems like he has a couple of supporters but they are not typing.


Perhaps he got a vacation.

The only one I saw that 'liked' anything he said was our resident shut-in contrarian Uberfunitis whom I have on ignore. If he 'likes' you then you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride


Oh, but we want you to enjoy the _*full and complete benefits of your choice of Uber Pool*_. We _*simply *__*MUST*_ pick up all of the additional passengers that the application assigns us. If we did not, it would not be Uber Pool, now _*would*_ it?



AveragePerson said:


> I think..................


Who cares?



Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I would never turn on the "Don't accept more request" Just out of spite and I hope I get 10 additional rides during that trip


_*CORRECTAMUNDO!*_ You want the customer to have the FULL Uber Pool Experience and all of its concomitant joys.



SuzeCB said:


> Don't want to be inconvenienced? Choose X*BLACK* next time


FIFY.



SuzeCB said:


> I bet you try to demand your driver take you to your door when you order a PoolExpress, too, don't you?


You would win that bet, according to the dictates of my long experience in this business.



AveragePerson said:


> Nice, waste gas and low pay minutes to pick up other passengers that your not gonna get paid for


This is coming from the typical ignorance know-it-all passengers. First, we do get paid an additional dollar or two (in my market, at least) for each additional pick up that we make. Further, as SuzeCB correctly indicates in a subsequent post, each U-Pool trip counts as a separate trip for quota-dependent bonuses. Thus, it is NOT inefficient, marry, Sirrah, it is _*most*_ efficient.

Finally, in my market, at least, thanks to these "New and Exciting Rates", it pays better to consume more time on a trip than to take the fastest route. I live and work in the Big City, so, instead of taking the circuitous route that might be faster, I now take the most direct route. There is a red light on almost every corner in the Capital of The New Knighted Steaks Uh Murrica.



jazzapt said:


> There is another active thread going that is discussing what makes one a paxhole. Asking a driver to "Stop New Request" on a Pool ride is a prime example of paxhole behavior.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



AveragePerson said:


> It's not even an argument I made, its just *ir*rational fact


FIFY



SuzeCB said:


> There are any number of reasons the driver won't refuse new requests... promotions that pay bonuses, etc


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Read and pay heed, oh thou passenger lacking in understanding^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.



AveragePerson said:


> The whole world doesn't revolve around you... And you thought you were so special, didn't you?


Shhhhhh. not so loud. You might be upsetting the "emotionally charged".



AveragePerson said:


> Source of your two claims?


Experience, for one. You do not drive, so you do not know anything about bonuses or how customer complaints are handled from the drivers' end. The more that you post, the more that your ignorance shows. I have a pretty good virtual crowbar if you need to remove your cyber foot from your virtual mouth.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Is this lilCindy again? ...smh


----------



## Ziggy

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


STOP ordering Pool ... and your wish will be granted.

So basically, you're expecting to:

pay for McDonald's hamburger ... get a Fleming's Filet Mignon
pay for 3-stop flight with layovers ... get non-stop private jet
pay for Motel 6 room ... get VIP Suite at Four Seasons Hotel
order free tap water ... get a bottle of Fiji water
You get what you pay for ... if want something quicker than the "city bus" of rideshare, then pay for it!
I'll wager that you don't even tip drivers


----------



## SuzeCB

JTTwentySeven said:


> Is this lilCindy again? ...smh


Nah. lilCindy was maybe early- to mid-20s.

This person sounds older... which makes it sadder.


----------



## hulksmash

I will go against the grain and side with the OP. If a Pool rider is going a long way, and will be first in and first out, picking up additional riders going in between mainly benefits Uber. They are getting paid for several fares while only paying you for one, since they will all overlap the same miles. The small extra pay for going out of the way is often not worth the extra time and hassle (getting on/off highway several times, driving through surface streets instead of highway, etc). 

Yes I don’t like pax who go cheap and want solo service, however I will use the hassles of multiple pickups and detours as a selling point to stop new requests in exchange for a good tip . Once they are convinced that the extra hassle is not worth the money saved, they happily agree. Now I make as much or more than I with the extra pickups in less time, pax pays a little more than an UberX fare, and my total pay is higher than an UberX fare.


----------



## evad77

I hope after your poo ride was completed that the driver gave you the one star you so deserve


----------



## nickd8775

I would educate the driver about stopping New Requests and hand them at least $10 cash in advance.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Another pile of crap rider that wants everything for nothing.


----------



## Talcire

Using that feature is not limitless. Uber will take it away if you use it every time. No warning. The option to stop additional riders just disappears for an unknown amount of time.


----------



## Kodyhead

The important lesson is when you get a rider like this, just pull over to safe area and kick them out and end the ride.

May as well earn the 1 star


----------



## Dan2miletripguy

If you 1 star me.... I'll find you..... I know people....


----------



## New2This

hulksmash said:


> Yes I don't like pax who go cheap and want solo service, however I will use the hassles of multiple pickups and detours as a selling point to stop new requests in exchange for a good tip .


I agree with you in general. Assuming the OP isn't a troll, you have a better chance of seeing a UFO land on the White House lawn than you do of getting a tip from him or his skinflint sibling Uberfunitis. While I despise Uber making money and try to cost them money, in his case I'd hope to be clowncar just to screw him.

I had one instance where a couple were going to the airport using ExpressPool. It was a 2.5X Surge so I get why they did. The subway was FUBAR which is normal for Metro. They were cutting it close.

Second rider gets added for a short trip. After he gets out the wife says "do you have to pick up other riders? We're going to be late" to which I replied "Each trip is extra money for me." A moment later an outstretched arm with a $20 came through the seats. "To the airport it is" and got them there with plenty of time to spare.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

hulksmash said:


> I will go against the grain and side with the OP. If a Pool rider is going a long way, and will be first in and first out, picking up additional riders going in between mainly benefits Uber. They are getting paid for several fares while only paying you for one, since they will all overlap the same miles.


You must accept the additional pings not only for the paltry dollar or two that F*ub*a*r* pays you for the pick up, but also, you must accept them in order to shuffle them. You get more for the no-show than you would if you actually got the customer. Shuffling is what makes U-Pools profitable. This, of course, passes over the efficiency in reaching quotas for bonuses or allowing the cheapskate U-Pool customer to enjoy the full experience and benefits of his frugality.



nickd8775 said:


> I would educate the driver about stopping New Requests and hand them at least $10 cash in advance.


This is America: In God We Trust All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted). Original Poster is in Canada, so perhaps this does not apply there.



Kodyhead said:


> The important lesson is when you get a rider like this, just pull over to safe area and kick them out and end the ride. May as well earn the 1 star


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



New2This said:


> While I despise Uber making money and try to cost them money, in his case I'd hope to be clowncar just to screw him.


You want the cheapskate to enjoy all of the benefits and have the full experience of his cheapskate choices.



New2This said:


> I had one instance where a couple were going to the airport using ExpressPool. It was a 2.5X Surge so I get why they did. The subway was FUBAR which is normal for Metro. They were cutting it close.


This is why they should have used a taxicab, but, as they were too cheap even to summon UberX or regular Lyft, ask me why I am not surprised that they used Express Pool.



New2This said:


> the wife says "do you have to pick up other riders? We're going to be late"


"You should have thought of that when you chose the transportation that you did."



New2This said:


> I replied "Each trip is extra money for me." A moment later an outstretched arm with a $20 came through the seats. "To the airport it is" and got them there with plenty of time to spare.


In the end, your way proved the better way to handle it. You were fortunate, though, in that you got a pair in which at least one of them understood what America is all about and conducted herself accordingly. The majority of the customers, especially the cheapskate 
U-Pool customers, would never get the idea. They would continue to caterwaul. I would let them until I caught up with a taxicab. At that point, I would demonstrate to the crybaby cheapskate the presence of said taxicab and invite him to avail himself of the services of the aforementioned taxicab.


----------



## SRGuy

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Looks like common sense is in short supply up north.


----------



## hulksmash

New2This said:


> I agree with you in general. Assuming the OP isn't a troll, you have a better chance of seeing a UFO land on the White House lawn than you do of getting a tip from him or his skinflint sibling Uberfunitis. While I despise Uber making money and try to cost them money, in his case I'd hope to be clowncar just to screw him.
> 
> I had one instance where a couple were going to the airport using ExpressPool. It was a 2.5X Surge so I get why they did. The subway was FUBAR which is normal for Metro. They were cutting it close.
> 
> Second rider gets added for a short trip. After he gets out the wife says "do you have to pick up other riders? We're going to be late" to which I replied "Each trip is extra money for me." A moment later an outstretched arm with a $20 came through the seats. "To the airport it is" and got them there with plenty of time to spare.


Once had a Pool rider with 1.5 surge at LAX get in with extra luggage. Instead of kicking him out I saw that he was going to Burbank, which was about 40 min away. Other riders were going to USC and downtown which was just going go delay me and for peanuts extra. So I tell the first guy that he's not allowed to bring extra luggage on pool and it was going to cost me money by not picking up other riders (it wasn't) but offered to make an exception for a nice tip. $20 later other riders were cancelled and we were on our way.

If some of these Pool pax can tip well to avoid additional pickups they can afford UberX. It tells me that they don't know exactly what they're getting into. If I didn't know better I would think that it worked like a traditional vanpool where everyone was picked up and dropped off together and less like a bus with extra stops.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


If you want a private ride order Uber X. You get what you pay for!


----------



## Ziggy

SRGuy said:


> Looks like common sense is in short supply up north.


Build another wall up north


----------



## SuzeCB

Talcire said:


> Using that feature is not limitless. Uber will take it away if you use it every time. No warning. The option to stop additional riders just disappears for an unknown amount of time.


No they won't because then drivers will simply not pick up the second rider, and that would-be Pax will wait and wait and complain about not being picked up to get the cancel fee reimbursed.

That hassles the pax AND Uber.



New2This said:


> I agree with you in general. Assuming the OP isn't a troll, you have a better chance of seeing a UFO land on the White House lawn than you do of getting a tip from him or his skinflint sibling Uberfunitis. While I despise Uber making money and try to cost them money, in his case I'd hope to be clowncar just to screw him.
> 
> I had one instance where a couple were going to the airport using ExpressPool. It was a 2.5X Surge so I get why they did. The subway was FUBAR which is normal for Metro. They were cutting it close.
> 
> Second rider gets added for a short trip. After he gets out the wife says "do you have to pick up other riders? We're going to be late" to which I replied "Each trip is extra money for me." A moment later an outstretched arm with a $20 came through the seats. "To the airport it is" and got them there with plenty of time to spare.


^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^​


----------



## tc49821

Seriously it's uber pool,you know the deal . If it's that important pay for uber x. I can see your view,it can't be that important if you don't want to pay the difference .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

AveragePerson said:


> In Canada, we have defined area of operations for Uber services, so if i'm coming from one edge to the other end, its virtually impossible to make more picking up additional passengers, since my ride covers the entire distance.
> 
> It's not even an argument I made, its just rational fact but not surprise emotionally charged drivers sees it as an argument.
> 
> My way = saves time for driver and myself, without wasting drivers gas and the stress of picking up new passengers in the middle of streets with messed up GPS.
> 
> emotionally charged drivers way = waste everyone's time and my gas just so i can intentionally provide bad service because i'm petty. I forgot my chill pill.


It's perfectly rational if the driver is trying to complete a quest or some other promotion where he needs rides.

We don't have pool in my market but if we did and IF I took one, I would need an up front cash incentive to not make it as slow and miserable as possible for any pax who wanted me to turn it into Uberx for him.



VictorD said:


> Who the @@@@ has to explain himself to _you?!?!_
> 
> Passengers are only as "right" as the cash they put into the palm of my hand.
> 
> And you can be sure that if you'd ever get into _my _car demanding I stop picking up other passengers, I can guarantee you will spend at _least _90 minutes in my car before you reach your destination because I can guarantee you that I will hit every red light, wait the full 3 seconds at every stop sign and allow anyone who wishes to enter into my lane to do so all along the way to slow down your ride and give Uber/Lyft every opportunity to add another close-by rider.
> 
> Last jerk-off like you that I had in my car was the first in and last out of 7 total riders. She had the pleasure of my company for 94 minutes during her 7.5-mile ride home from work... and boy, she was extra tired that night.


That's how I drive anytime anyone starts wanting me to "hurry, because they're running late." Not pool. Don't even have that.


----------



## UberGeo

RoyalTee85 said:


> So, you give them a bad rating for providing the service that you requested? By accepting your pool ride that driver agrees to lower time and mileage rates, hence the discounted rate you're offered. The only offset to the discount YOU received is to accept the additional pool passengers.
> 
> If you want a private or direct ride you should request the appropriate service, Uber X, Select, Black, etc. It's sad that you sound proud to negatively affect someone's livelihood because they won't deviate from the service you requested.


Of course the 1 star will not be for asking the driver to stop new requests, it all be for a blatant lie out of AveragePerson mouth as he has already stated.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

hulksmash said:


> I would think that it worked like a traditional vanpool where everyone was picked up and dropped off together and less like a bus with extra stops.


I do not know how the Blue Van (or any other airport van service, for that matter) works in California, but, in the Washington Metropolitan Area, you can be taken on quite the scenic tour if you choose the Blue Van. HEAVEN HELP YOU if you are the only passenger who knows even the slightest little thing about the area. Even if your address is actually first, you WILL be dropped off last, as the driver needs a navigator. I know the guy who has the Blue Van franchise in this area. He recruits the drivers fresh off the aeroplane from Afghanistan, Persia and Turkey. He has agents at Dulles and Idlewild Airports. They spot the newly landed as they come out of Customs and Immigration. The agent walks up to the guy whom he can tell looks a bit lost. He tells the guy has has a job for him (driving one of those Blue Vans on which he will be in perpetual debt)--the Blue Van drivers here are "independent contractors") with a car AND a place to live (in one of the tenements that the franchise holder owns).

The only people around here who have had any success with the Blue Vans are those who live no more than a block or two from a major hotel. We do have a couple of major hotels here that are surrounded by residential areas. If these people have only one suitcase on rollers, they will walk the block or two to the hotel and wait for the Blue Van on its scheduled hotel route. It is easy to find out when the Blue Van is due at the hotel in question. The Blue Van shows up, the passenger gets in with the rest and off they go either to the next hotel or to the airport. These passenger know the deal, though, so they plan accordingly. Also, they know the right times to hit it. If the Blue Van does fill at a given hotel, the driver simply notifies the dispatcher and he sends another Blue Van to complete the route. These passenger know when that is likely to occur. On the way back, they simply walk up to the Blue Van desk at the airport, tell the starter that they are going to [Major Hotel]. The starter assigns them to a Blue Van on that route, and, again, the passenger knows the deal.

The hotel routes are the routes that the drivers covet the most, as you are pretty much guaranteed several passengers and they are easy to run. The more passengers that you haul, the more money that you receive. As the routes are assigned by seniority, the veteran drivers, those who really should be working the residential requests, get the hotel routes.



MontcoUberDriver said:


> If you want a private ride order Uber X*Black or Uber Taxi (where available)*. You get what you pay for!


FIFY



tc49821 said:


> If it's that important pay for uber x*Black or Uber Taxi (where available)*.


FIFY2


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

AveragePerson said:


> In Canada, we have defined area of operations for Uber services, so if i'm coming from one edge to the other end, its virtually impossible to make more picking up additional passengers, since my ride covers the entire distance.
> 
> It's not even an argument I made, its just rational fact but not surprise emotionally charged drivers sees it as an argument.
> 
> My way = saves time for driver and myself, without wasting drivers gas and the stress of picking up new passengers in the middle of streets with messed up GPS.
> 
> emotionally charged drivers way = waste everyone's time and my gas just so i can intentionally provide bad service because i'm petty. I forgot my chill pill.


The driver's not emotionally charged, they're financially charged. Pool's strength is on total miles driven and keeping wait time to a minimum esp on a slow day. Pax 1 alone 15 miles, 3 pax combined 23.5 miles. Is it a waste is debatable but if you choose pool you take that choice out of your hands.


----------



## hulksmash

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The driver's not emotionally charged, they're financially charged. Pool's strength is on total miles driven and keeping wait time to a minimum esp on a slow day. Pax 1 alone 15 miles, 3 pax combined 23.5 miles. Is it a waste is debatable but if you choose pool you take that choice out of your hands.


I think he means a scenario where pax 1 by himself has a 30 minute trip down the highway which pays $30, versus the alternative of picking up and dropping off 2 more pax in between, which will pay you an extra $6 but take an extra 30 minutes to complete, due to having to zig zag on and off the highway. I choose choose the first scenario and ask the pax to tip $5-$10 extra to avoid the second scenario of losing another 30 min


----------



## jazzapt

hulksmash said:


> If some of these Pool pax can tip well to avoid additional pickups they can afford UberX. It tells me that they don't know exactly what they're getting into.


And the funny thing is if they had just chosen Uber X to begin with, they'd probably would have saved money at the end of the day.


----------



## JaredJ

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


You're a bottom feeder. You get what you pay for.


----------



## merryon2nd

So... For everyone always questioning people like me as to why they don't pick up Pool runs...
Just look at the blatant entitlement of this OP for your answer.
How DARE you even THINK you can govern what happens in MY car. LMMFAO


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Y'allz needs to boycott pool. It's problems waiting to happen.


----------



## Hunter Knight

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Speak with your wallet. Offer a couple bucks or STFU


----------



## merryon2nd

Isn't asking someone cheap enough to order pool to speak with their wallet slightly redundant? lmao


----------



## SuzeCB

merryon2nd said:


> Isn't asking someone cheap enough to order pool to speak with their wallet slightly redundant? lmao


If I'm not in a rush, AND the difference in price is more than $1 for a shortish ride, I'll order Pool, but give the driver the difference in price along with whatever tip I had in mind. Why? Because if I can take some money away from Uber/Lyft and put it directly into the hands of the driver they're trying to rip off, why not?


----------



## merryon2nd

SuzeCB said:


> If I'm not in a rush, AND the difference in price is more than $1 for a shortish ride, I'll order Pool, but give the driver the difference in price along with whatever tip I had in mind. Why? Because if I can take some money away from Uber/Lyft and put it directly into the hands of the driver they're trying to rip off, why not?


True. But that's a special case. We all know what the majority of pool pax behave like. Lol.


----------



## Boca Ratman

merryon2nd said:


> So... For everyone always questioning people like me as to why they don't pick up Pool runs...
> Just look at the blatant entitlement of this OP for your answer.
> How DARE you even THINK you can govern what happens in MY car. LMMFAO


people question why you dont pick up pool ?


----------



## merryon2nd

Believe it not...yes. lmao


----------



## Daisey77

merryon2nd said:


> Believe it not...yes. lmao


Other Drivers or PAX ?


----------



## merryon2nd

Both. PAX sometimes ask why their previous pool ping wasn't accepted for so long that they gave up and ordered an X. And some drivers will just pick up anything. lmao


----------



## ShadowCat

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


If you're wanting a car that won't stop and pick up more passengers you need to request Uber X. One starring a driver for not complying to your request is just Assnine. Why don't you do this... when you one star the next driver, and your choosing the reason Why you did that... also write a comment in there about how you wanted the driver to stop accepting requests even though you ordered pool. I'm genuinely curious what their response would be if you did that every single time.


----------



## Diamondraider

AveragePerson said:


> Nice, waste gas and low pay minutes to pick up other passengers that your not gonna get paid for and the only reward for you at the end is a 1 star and the satisfaction of your petty act. That's called picking up a boulder to smash ones own feet just so you can relieve the itch.
> 
> I don't mind nor care if its a short or even a long ride but if its a very long ride where its clear i will be the last one out, its kinda pointless and a needless waste of everyone's time to accept more, rationally speaking.
> 
> I'm more than happy to share ride if it make sense, just in occasions where I happen to be the only 1 in the car and there is no real reason to accept more, it becomes needlessly frustrating for everyone.


I get $0.70 extra for new people.

And even better...pools are the best educational opportunity for drivers to explain how sh**works" while complaining about pax#2.

GFY cheap [email protected]&#*[email protected]


----------



## Another Uber Driver

merryon2nd said:


> Both. PAX sometimes ask why their previous pool ping wasn't accepted for so long that they gave up and ordered an X.


I once had a Lyft Line ping that I let expire. At the time, Gr*yft* was showing both the name and address as it offered the ping. (It still does this, just not all the time), Next, in comes a ping for regular Lyft with the same name and address. I accept it. My telephone rings. It is the Gr*yft* dummy number, so I pull over and answer it. This guy asks me why I did not accept the Gr*yft* Gr*i*m*e* ping but accepted the regular Gr*yft*. I must have been the only driver in the area. Without even giving me a chance to answer, he begins to berate me over it. I hung up and cancelled. Let him hail a cab.


----------



## Diamondraider

jazzapt said:


> I stopped taking Pool requests over a year and a half ago. One of the last Pool requests I took was from a pax who asked me to stop new requests. I already had done this before she got in the car. I told her no and actually went back into the app and selected to get new requests again. I don't know if she saw me do it, and I didn't care. But either way she 1 stared me.
> 
> Stop taking Pool shortly after that. Have not gotten a 1 star since. Also, my tip rate started to increase about 20%. Take of that what you will.


I will do the same. Any special request that impedes MY strategy will get met with me adhering to every rule possible.

Example
Yesterday "David"a gray beard Caucasian requested a Lyft ride. 100 yards away I'd a young, bearded black man waving his phone. I didn't move from the pin, so he walked to me and began berating me. I quickly pointed to the dash mounted 13" iPad and showed him he was in the wrong spot.

He then took issue with the pax confirmation process and called David.

I explained to the pax I must confirm ride details as many pax get in the wrong vehicle and he did not have gray beard. It was obvious he expected me to reference the skin color in the pic, and was dumbfounded I mentioned hair color instead.

2 miles in, he starts complying and stated he could just get out. As I got on the ramp to the expressway I said "sure...let me just pull over where is is safe and didn't speak again for 15 minutes.

Finally realizing I was not having his antics, he spoke up stating I was speeding (I was 4 mph over the 55mph limit, he could see the speed on Waze)

I sincerely apologized and dropped my speed, keeping 3-5 mph blow the limit. That's when we entered the 45mph tunnel. As hundreds of cars sped past, he asked to get out. I agreed, reminding him he was being videotaped. He said "now! And I said "sure...let me pull off the highway." all the while knowing the next off ramp was his anyway.

He said to stop upon exiting the highway but I continued the 1/4 mile to his home.

He began yelling and I replied "Sorry sir. I must comply with the app. You did not order this ride so I cannot accept route changes"

I am sure I successfully defused a SJW millennial looking to start something for social media.



AveragePerson said:


> If they have a promo fine, just say that and be done with it. Otherwise there's really no reason and just the driver being a D just for the sake of petty. They would make more $ taking me there faster if it's a long route then pick up other passengers afterwards than taking other paxs that goes the same path along with me due to the delay and waiting and you know it too.


Try asking the bus driver to stop making pickups because he doesn't get paid extra for helping people other than"average person"

I can only assume "average person" is a moniker you hope to live up to some day soon. Currently, you are failing miserably.


----------



## DrivingUberPax

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Ahhh..the infamous uber poo pax that wants the uber x treatment for the cheapest fair possible. And as a thank you, not only are you trying to control how much money i make by being an entitled twit, if he driver if he/she doesn't comply with your ridiculous request, you reward them with 1*. Classic. And this folks is the reason why i don't do uber poo. Get over yourself.



AveragePerson said:


> Nice, waste gas and low pay minutes to pick up other passengers that your not gonna get paid for and the only reward for you at the end is a 1 star and the satisfaction of your petty act. That's called picking up a boulder to smash ones own feet just so you can relieve the itch.
> 
> I don't mind nor care if its a short or even a long ride but if its a very long ride where its clear i will be the last one out, its kinda pointless and a needless waste of everyone's time to accept more, rationally speaking.
> 
> I'm more than happy to share ride if it make sense, just in occasions where I happen to be the only 1 in the car and there is no real reason to accept more, it becomes needlessly frustrating for everyone.


Well yes. If the driver turned off no more requests you would be the only 1 in the car clearly. The only person that would be frustrated is you if he didn't.



AveragePerson said:


> In Canada, we have defined area of operations for Uber services, so if i'm coming from one edge to the other end, its virtually impossible to make more picking up additional passengers, since my ride covers the entire distance.
> 
> It's not even an argument I made, its just rational fact but not surprise emotionally charged drivers sees it as an argument.
> 
> My way = saves time for driver and myself, without wasting drivers gas and the stress of picking up new passengers in the middle of streets with messed up GPS.
> 
> emotionally charged drivers way = waste everyone's time and my gas just so i can intentionally provide bad service because i'm petty. I forgot my chill pill.


Oh i get it now. You're doing this for the driver so he doesn't burn unnecessary gas & wont make more money by picking up other passengers anyway. How thoughtful. 1* for you!


----------



## UberDroneGuy

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Your one of the biggest reasons Uber Drivers leave Uber! First of all, let's get this straight; YOU choose a pool rather than a dedicated UberX ride to save a dollar. THEN you have the nerve to demand the driver turn OFF all other trip requests because it might make your trip something less than an UberX ride! ??

. You are the rider everyone at Uber cringes at receiving. Your not willing to pay 1 dollar more for a ride, but feel you have a right to demand the driver turn off all incoming trip requests to accommodate you so you can pay for an Uber pool while enjoying a dedicated Uberx! And then you say you will give the driver a 1 star rating if you don't get your way when throwing your tantrum.

If you want a freaking dedicated ride, then pay for it. 1 star for you, you self absorbed soul...

Cheers-
UberGuyDrone


----------



## Irishjohn831

Next time I go to my barber I’m going to demand he lock the front door and not allow access to other customers so he is not the slightest bit distracted from cutting my narcissistic hair.


----------



## UberDroneGuy

Irishjohn831 said:


> Next time I go to my barber I'm going to demand he lock the front door and not allow access to other customers so he is not the slightest bit distracted from cutting my narcissistic hair.


Better idea; We go to a Rock Concert and pay for high rise nose bleed seats and than demand to be taken backstage for a private concert. More than likely this will be one of those people who end up in hell and demand air conditioning.

Cheers-
UberDroneGuy


----------



## Another Uber Driver

DrivingUberPax said:


> Ahhh..the infamous uber poo pax that wants the uber x*BLACK* treatment for the cheapest fa*re*ir possible.


FIFY


----------



## DrivingUberPax

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY


Bothered you that much huh? Lol. Noted. I can appreciate correction.


----------



## turtle75

SuzeCB said:


> If I'm not in a rush, AND the difference in price is more than $1 for a shortish ride, I'll order Pool, but give the driver the difference in price along with whatever tip I had in mind. Why? Because if I can take some money away from Uber/Lyft and put it directly into the hands of the driver they're trying to rip off, why not?


I've never done that but I've thought about it. When you do it, do you pay your driver extra to stop additional requests or just go for a bit of a longer ride?


----------



## Hater

AveragePerson said:


> In Canada, we have defined area of operations for Uber services, so if i'm coming from one edge to the other end, its virtually impossible to make more picking up additional passengers, since my ride covers the entire distance.
> 
> It's not even an argument I made, its just rational fact but not surprise emotionally charged drivers sees it as an argument.
> 
> My way = saves time for driver and myself, without wasting drivers gas and the stress of picking up new passengers in the middle of streets with messed up GPS.
> 
> emotionally charged drivers way = waste everyone's time and my gas just so i can intentionally provide bad service because i'm petty. I forgot my chill pill.


You really don't get the more pax we pick up the more money we make..


----------



## Ishurue

CTB = consecutive trip bonus
Is what makes pools in many cases more profitable then UberX.

Ive had pools with 6 total Pax with a $15 surge with each added rider was extra $10.
Lots of traffic, taking 3 UberX in a row not always wise in heavy traffic.

In the case of Pools your paid all the mileage and time .

Ntm Quests

Doing pools here and there makes completing large quests a lot easier
Thus the pay cut on pools balances itself out 
If less time waiting on pings.

Giving a 1 star for no reason , your a piece of work dude.

Next time at your job and a customer makes a BS complaint, that requires you to sit down with your manager that has a next time your fired,
Just think of the uber drivers you have trolled
With bs 1 star ratings .



turtle75 said:


> I've never done that but I've thought about it. When you do it, do you pay your driver extra to stop additional requests or just go for a bit of a longer ride?


I once told a PAX

If you do a pool, offer driver half of what you saved by not picking UberX, 95% of them will accept.

They make more and you still save
Win win


----------



## Rushmanyyz

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


This guy posted in another part of the forum that he wants the Uber rate cut by 30%.

This isn't a rational actor. He's more likely a troll because his ideas seem to be the sort that specifically target the most annoying/toxic issues that plague drivers everywhere.

There may be a population of rider out there that doesn't understand POOL and is willing to pay a large tip to circumvent it once they figure it out but there isn't a population of people that actively ask drivers to go offline to offer them greater service at a reduced fee. The argument from this guy is ludicrous and in line with the most idiotic of driver vitriol regarding UberPool.

We're asked to believe that he thinks that he saves us money. Rubbish. I still have to drive to a destination, where my costs keep increasing. Even with extra stops, the pool trips are going in a relatively similar direction. Once the Pool ends, I'm in a random direction with no specific time interval. Now, the reduced cost of Pool is there to reduce the cost by achieving an overall increase in time/directional efficiency. Pool's failure to do this is usually more of a logistical issue, born from rider ignorance and failed directional choices made by the app itself. One need look no further than this OP for evidence of that...


----------



## LiveNLearn

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


More like the Average POS....that will have some1 terminated for some dumb crap.

I get what you're saying but you're a dirt bag.

Thanks Uber Pool , you made this exquisite specimen of a human being

Oh , he was probably completing a quest or something.

I give you a 1 star as a human.


----------



## SuzeCB

turtle75 said:


> I've never done that but I've thought about it. When you do it, do you pay your driver extra to stop additional requests or just go for a bit of a longer ride?


I don't use Pool a lot. I do have a car. I use it when parking will be an issue or expensive, only during daytime business hours, and never alone. Always someone else with me. In fact, I've used it twice. Pay part of the tip up front, without a word about stopping new requests. I know what I signed up for. One driver smiled and stopped new requests, one didn't. I didn't get annoyed by the one that didn't. In fact, I shamed the other pax into tipping her.


----------



## RaleighUber

Asking the driver to turn off additional requests when you chose pool means you are an entitled moron. 
Either pay X rates, or deal with other people.


----------



## turtle75

RaleighUber said:


> Asking the driver to turn off additional requests when you chose pool means you are an entitled moron.
> Either pay X rates, or deal with other people.


I have no problem tipping them the difference between the pool and X fare to make it worth their while. Why do that instead of just ordering an X? So the driver will make more and uber will make less. If it costs me the same either way then why not?


----------



## DrivingUberPax

turtle75 said:


> I have no problem tipping them the difference between the pool and X fare to make it worth their while. Why do that instead of just ordering an X? So the driver will make more and uber will make less. If it costs me the same either way then why not?


You're full of crap. The only tip you provide is to turn off extra requests to make it more convenient & cheaper for you. If i believed for a second that you tipped, the logical thing to do would've been to just order an x. I'm not buying that you're so invested in the driver making more money that this is your strategy, yet threaten 1* if they don't comply. Edit: just realized you're not the author of this thread. My comment still applies to the author & any other entitled pax hole though. You don't get to decide how a driver makes their money.


----------



## LyftinUp

WAIT! you want an UberX but dont wanna pay for it????? 
It's dirt cheap.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAAAAAAA stop.



turtle75 said:


> I have no problem tipping them the difference between the pool and X fare to make it worth their while. Why do that instead of just ordering an X? So the driver will make more and uber will make less. If it costs me the same either way then why not?


My Perspective: I drive a Black car. X passengers dont tip me the difference to UberBlack rates because I give them a free upgrade. I DO however want to be tipped because thats etiquette and I provide a quality service.

But if you order a pool, you get a pool.

Just order the X. It's already dirt cheap, and leave the $3-5 or 18% behind. You dont have to pick anyone up, you dont have to risk the app adding anyone anyways because the "stop new requests" button never works for me.


----------



## Antvirus

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Have you tried that with a little cash in your hand? That's how I handle the situation.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

turtle75 said:


> I have no problem tipping them the difference between the pool and X fare to make it worth their while. Why do that instead of just ordering an X? So the driver will make more and uber will make less. If it costs me the same either way then why not?


That's just a con job. You select a Pool in full knowledge that you're going to tip up to the X rate and ask the driver to turn off Pool requests. That way, you basically just ordered an X and telegraphed a big middle finger to tipping your driver.

It's actually worse than that because you finagled the system in such a way that the statistical data, given to the app, now biases this driver in potentially numerous ways - not to mention that Uber thinks Pool is more successful than it is.

You're the exact sort of rider that I sigh about. You, literally, make a simple system stress inducing. I now have to placate you, when I know you're a complete conman or risk a bad rating. I'm now in a bad mood, you killed the vibe, and I'm immediately just left with a desire to get you out of the car and report to Uber that you're likely bad rating was due to me not allowing you to scam us. All this, just to protect myself from your piece of shit Pool fare.

Hell no. GF.


----------



## turtle75

Rushmanyyz said:


> That's just a con job. You select a Pool in full knowledge that you're going to tip up to the X rate and ask the driver to turn off Pool requests. That way, you basically just ordered an X and telegraphed a big middle finger to tipping your driver.
> 
> It's actually worse than that because you finagled the system in such a way that the statistical data, given to the app, now biases this driver in potentially numerous ways - not to mention that Uber thinks Pool is more successful than it is.
> 
> You're the exact sort of rider that I sigh about. You, literally, make a simple system stress inducing. I now have to placate you, when I know you're a complete conman or risk a bad rating. I'm now in a bad mood, you killed the vibe, and I'm immediately just left with a desire to get you out of the car and report to Uber that you're likely bad rating was due to me not allowing you to scam us. All this, just to protect myself from your piece of shit Pool fare.
> 
> Hell no. GF.


Not sure what non-tipping and 1 starring have to do with my post. Perhaps you are confusing me with the original poster.


----------



## wunluv71

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


This is exactly why I NEVER accept pool/shared rides. WHY would any driver choose to deal with cheap, entitled, bottom feeders like this average asshole?


----------



## Mm cm

1.5xorbust said:


> FTS. Pool pax need to be punished for requesting pool. You get what you pay for.


You are contractor DECLINE all pool


----------



## Ssgcraig

I can't believe someone would ask that. I think I would actually laugh at the request thinking it's a joke. I've had people tell me via text that they are not walking to me, I let them know that next time they should order UberX, cancel and move on.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> If they have a promo fine, just say that and be done with it. Otherwise there's really no reason and just the driver being a D just for the sake of petty. They would make more $ taking me there faster if it's a long route then pick up other passengers afterwards than taking other paxs that goes the same path along with me due to the delay and waiting and you know it too.


Why do you think shared/pool cost less? Do you think it's because the driver makes more?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau

I just tell 'em shut up & take the bus next time or pay for a limo.


----------



## DrivingUberPax

AveragePerson said:


> If they have a promo fine, just say that and be done with it. Otherwise there's really no reason and just the driver being a D just for the sake of petty. They would make more $ taking me there faster if it's a long route then pick up other passengers afterwards than taking other paxs that goes the same path along with me due to the delay and waiting and you know it too.


The driver doesn't have to "just say that". You're not entitled to authorize disclosure to their personal business regarding anything nor do you get to decide how they make their money because otherwise it would be inconvenient for you. You're either the biggest idiot ever or lil cindy's brother. Gtfoh.


----------



## RaleighUber

turtle75 said:


> I have no problem tipping them the difference between the pool and X fare to make it worth their while. Why do that instead of just ordering an X? So the driver will make more and uber will make less. If it costs me the same either way then why not?


Two problems: 1) Driver does NOT make more on pool verses x. 
2) Of course you'll "tip" more...and "the check's in the mail."


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

Sounds like OP is a welfare case that is trying to scam the system so they don’t have to pay X prices.


----------



## turtle75

RaleighUber said:


> Two problems: 1) Driver does NOT make more on pool verses x.
> 2) Of course you'll "tip" more...and "the check's in the mail."


Example:
X ride: $40 fare: uber gets a cut of the full $40
Same ride but pool: $20 fare + $20 cash tip: uber only gets a cut of $20 therefore driver takes home more money.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

turtle75 said:


> I have no problem tipping them the difference between the pool and X fare to make it worth their while. Why do that instead of just ordering an X? So the driver will make more and uber will make less. If it costs me the same either way then why not?


You are a scammer plain and simple.


----------



## turtle75

Las Vegas Dude said:


> You are a scammer plain and simple.


How so?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

turtle75 said:


> Example:
> X ride: $40 fare: uber gets a cut of the full $40
> Same ride but pool: $20 fare + $20 cash tip: uber only gets a cut of $20 therefore driver takes home more money.


I don't think anyone will believe that you order pool and hand a 20 dollar cash tip up front and ask to stop all requests.



turtle75 said:


> How so?


Cause you order pool and the cheaper rate and want x service


----------



## DrivingUberPax

turtle75 said:


> Example:
> X ride: $40 fare: uber gets a cut of the full $40
> Same ride but pool: $20 fare + $20 cash tip: uber only gets a cut of $20 therefore driver takes home more money.


This wouldn't happen in real life. You were to cheap to order x, no way in hell are you tipping $20. More like $2 IF you're feeling extremely generous


----------



## turtle75

DrivingUberPax said:


> This wouldn't happen in real life. You were to cheap to order x, no way in hell are you tipping $20. More like $2 IF you're feeling extremely generous


See above. Believe what you want.


----------



## DrivingUberPax

turtle75 said:


> See above. Believe what you want.


I do. I believe you're full of it.


----------



## turtle75

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I don't think anyone will believe that you order pool and hand a 20 dollar cash tip up front and ask to stop all requests.
> 
> Cause you order pool and the cheaper rate and want x service


I never asked anyone to believe anything about me. I asked Suze a question.


----------



## DrivingUberPax

turtle75 said:


> View attachment 289761
> 
> 
> I never asked anyone to believe anything about me. I asked Suze a question.


On an open forum??


----------



## turtle75

DrivingUberPax said:


> On an open forum??


Uh, yeah. Asking questions is one of the things people do in open forums.

I never even claimed to have done anything. I asked Suze about something she did. In fact, I actually stated that it wasn't something I'd done.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

This thread is still going sheesh.


----------



## DrivingUberPax

turtle75 said:


> Uh, yeah. Asking questions is one of the things people do in open forums.


People respond in them too.


----------



## turtle75

DrivingUberPax said:


> People respond in them too.


Yes they do.


----------



## hulksmash

DrivingUberPax said:


> This wouldn't happen in real life. You were to cheap to order x, no way in hell are you tipping $20. More like $2 IF you're feeling extremely generous


If you are an experienced driver and you know how the system works you would know that the difference in what pax pay for X vs Pool is a lot greater than the gap for what a driver is paid. In this example below the Pax Pool price is $13 less than X. However for the driver picking up this rider on pool pays $45.73 (.75 x 49mi + .1425 x 63 min) and X is $50.30 (.795 x 49 + .18 x 63). If I as a pax give the driver the extra $13 I save then he now makes $8 extra over X fare ($58-$50) while I still pay the X price. If I order X that extra $8 just goes to Uber's coffers.

If I'm a driver I will have a pax order me on Pool with stopped requests and give the extra cash so Uber makes less. I'f I'm a pax even though i know Pool plus cash is more beneficial to the driver I still order X cause most X drivers will not be smart enough to comprehend this logic and I will not feel like explaining it over and over


----------



## DrivingUberPax

hulksmash said:


> If you are an experienced driver and you know how the system works you would know that the difference in what pax pay for X vs Pool is a lot greater than the gap for what a driver is paid. In this example below the Pax Pool price is $13 less than X. However for the driver picking up this rider on pool pays $45.73 (.75 x 49mi + .1425 x 63 min) and X is $50.30 (.795 x 49 + .18 x 63). If I as a pax give the driver the extra $13 I save then he now makes $8 extra over X fare ($58-$50) while I still pay the X price. If I order X that extra $8 just goes to Uber's coffers.
> 
> If I'm a driver I will have a pax order me on Pool with stopped requests and give the extra cash so Uber makes less. I'f I'm a pax even though i know Pool plus cash is more beneficial to the driver I still order X cause most X drivers will not be smart enough to comprehend this logic and I will not feel like explaining it over and over


1st if you get a ping for an x ride, when you get to the pick-up you make the pax cancel & reorder as pool? Not likely. In the almost 2yrs I've been driving, a pax has never had the gumption to ask for extra requests be stopped let alone offer a up front cash tip. It doesn't happen.


----------



## hulksmash

DrivingUberPax said:


> 1st if you get a ping for an x ride, when you get to the pick-up you make the pax cancel & reorder as pool? Not likely. In the almost 2yrs I've been driving, a pax has never had the gumption to ask for extra requests be stopped let alone offer a up front cash tip. It doesn't happen.


No if I get an X ping Im not redoing it as Pool that's silly. However If I get a Pool that's going long distance and I know that additional pickups will make me zigzag for lot of extra time and minimal miles (and therefore minimal pay for extra time spent) I will be the one to initiate the conversation. I will warn them about all the extra inconvenience they will face and offer to drive them directly for additional tip. I may do one additional pickup just so they can see what they will have to deal with. Nothing worse for a pax to enjoy a nice highway ride only to keep getting on and off it. They're more apt to pay to not deal with it


----------



## DrivingUberPax

hulksmash said:


> No if I get an X ping Im not redoing it as Pool that's silly. However If I get a Pool that's going long distance and I know that additional pickups will make me zigzag for lot of extra time and minimal miles (and therefore minimal pay for extra time spent) I will be the one to initiate the conversation. I will warn them about all the extra inconvenience they will face and offer to drive them directly for additional tip. I may do one additional pickup just so they can see what they will have to deal with. Nothing worse for a pax to enjoy a nice highway ride only to keep getting on and off it. They're more apt to pay to not deal with it


I give credit when it's due. This made sense to me so in theory this could work out to the drivers benefit. It wouldn't happen to me though. I don't do poo.


----------



## SuzeCB

Suze doesn't tip $20 to a driver because Suze, while being someone who does tip all the time, rarely tips more than 20% for anything (although it's not entirely unheard of, for exceptional service) and has never taken a $100 ride in an Uber, Lyft, or Taxi.

Which is not to say that there wasn't a very happy Uber driver back in Sept. when some friends and I decided to hit a bar after a party we were at was over.

Four ladies all reaching into their purses to find bills to give him a tip on a minimum fare ride. He may have ended up with a $20 tip or more, between all of us.


----------



## Ubericator

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Next tome try asking with a $10 bill in your hand...


----------



## Cklw

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


So you an x ride at pool rates, that isn't what you paid for, don't be cheap, you want x, then pay for x. Not our responsibility to hit not accepting new rides. If you rate 1* for us using the system as intended, You do the drivers a disservice.


----------



## Cklw

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Does anyone remember the truly great trolls?
> The HighRollinG and lilCindy and more. We just dont get quality trolls anymore.





NoPooPool said:


> I remember HighRollinG for sure. He was the ultimate low-life pax troll.


AveragePerson is the new lilCindy, waiting for average to come up with a list of pax demands like lilcindy's.

HighRollinG was @lilcindy's lackey.


----------



## part-timer

UberDroneGuy said:


> Your one of the biggest reasons Uber Drivers leave Uber! First of all, let's get this straight; YOU choose a pool rather than a dedicated UberX ride to save a dollar. THEN you have the nerve to demand the driver turn OFF all other trip requests because it might make your trip something less than an UberX ride! ??
> 
> . *You are the rider everyone at Uber cringes at receiving.* Your not willing to pay 1 dollar more for a ride, but feel you have a right to demand the driver turn off all incoming trip requests to accommodate you so you can pay for an Uber pool while enjoying a dedicated Uberx! And then you say you will give the driver a 1 star rating if you don't get your way when throwing your tantrum.
> 
> If you want a freaking dedicated ride, then pay for it. 1 star for you, you self absorbed soul...
> 
> Cheers-
> UberGuyDrone


I don't drive uber any more and never drove pool, but if I did, but THIS is the type of pax I would hope to get if I did. Perfect time for a little passenger education...


----------



## SuzeCB

Cklw said:


> So you an x ride at pool rates, that isn't what you paid for, don't be cheap, you want x, then pay for x. Not our responsibility to hit not accepting new rides. If you rate 1* for us using the system as intended, You do the drivers a disservice.


Technically speaking (I know this isn't the driver's first concern! LOL), doing what the OP wants because it's what the OP wants would be conspiring to steal from Uber.


----------



## RaleighUber

turtle75 said:


> Example:
> X ride: $40 fare: uber gets a cut of the full $40
> Same ride but pool: $20 fare + $20 cash tip: uber only gets a cut of $20 therefore driver takes home more money.


You assume driver gets a fixed % of whole fare. That is not now how it works. Driver gets time+mileage rates and Uber takes their cut of that. Uber also may gouge the customer for additional $...driver doesn't get any of that. The customer may pay $40 for an X ride, but driver gets same rate for X and pool, so more distance and more time can make POOL more profitable. And every Uber driver who has EVER been promised a tip will reject that game UNLESS the cash is given up front at the time you request they not not accept more rides.


----------



## surlyuber619

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.







WAT? Why don't you just......pick....uber...X....???
LOL this is why I don't accept pool rides.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

If a pool rider got in and handed me a 10 or 20 and asked me to turn off new requests I would turn off stop new requests in an instant.


----------



## welikecamping

so glad I don't have to deal with this pool stuff.


----------



## BenDrivin

AveragePerson said:


> You don't have to, you should though. It is about being polite and respectful of your riders request, even should you decline it.
> It makes the interaction better for all involved.


You said decline, and it's a 1* for the driver, polite and respectful? BTW, we always have a promotion that is only accomplished by giving X # of rides, THE ONLY REASON TO ACCEPT A POOL RIDE.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Uber has many promotions that reward each additional pool pickup. But I think most would tell you no just out of spite and I would do the same. You don't tell your driver what to do.


----------



## 180dayofchange

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


it's just a joke right? FYI your 1 star rating won't affect the drivers rating anymore so you should find out a new "punishment" when you got the service exactly you paid for.....and one more thing the "smart" drivers never accept a pool requests probably thanks to the passengers like you ( but again, I think you are a bored driver not a real passenger)


----------



## njn

Y'all need to report this fraudulent activity.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

180dayofchange said:


> it's just a joke right? FYI your 1 star rating won't affect the drivers rating anymore so you should find out a new "punishment" when you got the service exactly you paid for.....and one more thing the "smart" drivers never accept a pool requests probably thanks to the passengers like you ( but again, I think you are a bored driver not a real passenger)


In my market, if you 1 star often, it scrubs all ratings that that rider gives out. I've literally lost a 1 star before because of this.


----------



## itsablackmarket

This is why pool shouldn't exist. Every pax I've ever had on pool has been exactly like this and rated me low.


----------



## UberLaLa

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Every driver that accepts any Poo trip should receive 1 Stars.


----------



## StephenT

AveragePerson said:


> Nice, waste gas and low pay minutes to pick up other passengers that your not gonna get paid for and the only reward for you at the end is a 1 star and the satisfaction of your petty act. That's called picking up a boulder to smash ones own feet just so you can relieve the itch.
> 
> I don't mind nor care if its a short or even a long ride but if its a very long ride where its clear i will be the last one out, its kinda pointless and a needless waste of everyone's time to accept more, rationally speaking.
> 
> I'm more than happy to share ride if it make sense, just in occasions where I happen to be the only 1 in the car and there is no real reason to accept more, it becomes needlessly frustrating for everyone.


LOL, the OP seems to think they have a greater understanding not only of the Finances of the Driver, but Uber, the World in General, AND can predict the future. In addition to being entitled to even cheaper, personalized trips than any other person.

Firstly, a Driver might be chasing some type of Incentive/Promotion and the prospect of any Pool ride having multiple riders is the only way to make the money worthwhile. Next, Drivers only make money when a passenger is in the vehicle. Period. The difference of mileage and economy while doubling back and driving city streets to pick up or drop off additional pool riders is not to be overlooked, but it pales to the total trip totals. A Driver (in My area) gets an additional $0.60 for every person added to a pool ride; true it is pennies, but it can also be enough pennies to offset the lower per minute and per mile rate of a pool versus a uberx.
Next,
don't think for a minute a uber driver that accepts a pool or pool express ride hasn't weighed every argument already. Given they have accepted the uberpool to begin with, they are typically going to follow the "rules". That means follow Uber's laid out Navigation route, designed to maximize the possibility of additional riders, and leave the app alone versus toggle the no more rider switch.

OP, you are attempting to game the system by booking a subsidized ride [rate], and then complaining when inconvenienced. Worse you are punishing an innocent bystander to the flawed system - the Uber Driver.

If you asked Me to switch off the "Accept Additional Riders", I would first ask how you know of it. I would also then do My best to extort cash from you in exchange for doing so. Yes, extort. Obviously, you will "1-star" the Driver either way, however you have absolutely no idea whether or not there might be riders along the way of your route on a given day and time. Sure, 80% of the time, your ride is solo and you reap HUGE benefits of uber subsidizing the trip via pool versus uberx. But you don't know for certain another won't be matched, and that is what the driver is counting on. Unless the Driver has a DF in place, they don't care whether the pool ride continues in a single direction or wanders randomly across the county -- as long as a butt is in the seat. 
So to cheat that opportunity (and again, if the driver is trying to meet a quest, the hope of additional riders joining a pool are his best bet), you had better be prepared to offer Me (and possibly others), a verified cash incentive, up front, for any chance of Me deceiving Uber, risk deactivation, and possibly prevent others from getting a timely uberpool ride.

There is always the option of cancelling the ride and rebooking as a uberX to get the door to door service (still at a ridiculously low rate) that you feel you deserve.

Tell you what, why not PM or post your uber registered email/phone and we can discuss it with Uber HQ and see what they think?


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

Seriously. This thread is still going??????

Can everyone just realize he stopped responding. And find something else to complain and whine about?


----------



## AveragePerson

Despite all the whining and boasting here, all the drivers I spoke with understand after I explain to them irl and turn it on since I posted this. Also, I have a 4.9 rider rating. So I'm actually a very good passenger according to my drivers.



BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> Seriously. This thread is still going??????
> 
> Can everyone just realize he stopped responding. And find something else to complain and whine about?


I'm still here. I'm surprised to see this thread and my alert blowing up when I login today. all I did was applied rational reasoning... but I guess that's too much here...


----------



## RDWRER

AveragePerson said:


> Despite all the whining and boasting here, all the drivers I spoke with understand after I explain to them irl and turn it on since I posted this. Also, I have a 4.9 rider rating. So I'm actually a very good passenger according to my drivers.
> 
> I'm still here. I'm surprised to see this thread and my alert blowing up when I login today. all I did was applied rational reasoning... but I guess that's too much here...


That would be a great rating if you actually existed.


----------



## Ssgcraig

RDWRER said:


> That would be a great rating if you actually existed.


No way other drivers understand and don't leave you a one star.


----------



## Boca Ratman

AveragePerson said:


> Despite all the whining and boasting here, all the drivers I spoke with understand after I explain to them irl and turn it on since I posted this.


I'm sure you presented it to them in person the same way you brave anonymous self did here.


----------



## AveragePerson

RDWRER said:


> That would be a great rating if you actually existed.


I think, therefore I exist.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ssgcraig said:


> No way other drivers understand and don't leave you a one star.


they don't because half of them are new and afraid to because of retaliation.


----------



## AveragePerson

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm sure you presented it to them in person the same way you brave anonymous self did here.


What way did I presented here that would be considered brave?

What way did you think I presented to the driver in real life?

I am the voice of reason in both cases. Nothing more.



Ssgcraig said:


> No way other drivers understand and don't leave you a one star.


Yes way. They enjoy my company and have an open mind about things.


----------



## Working4peanuts

I accepted apoo today. Don't know why. Just did. 

She immediately said she was running late.

I then got another ping. She asked me not to take it. I told her I have bills to pay and I would not do that. She said everyone else does to which I replied "I'm not everyone else."

The second poo told her not to do poo if she has to be somewhere. I was ROFL.

We then got a third poo. 

In between, there was a 3 car pileup right behind me. Poo 1 said thank God they didn't hit us because she was late.

I politely told her I don't give a shit if she was late. That my car and safety mattered. And nothing else.

The moral of the story is if you ask me to turn off rides, you're guaranteed I will not.

I was getting $1.25 on each additional poo so it wasn't a bad ride even though there were almost zero additional miles.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

AveragePerson said:


> Despite all the whining and boasting here, all the drivers I spoke with understand after I explain to them irl and turn it on since I posted this. Also, I have a 4.9 rider rating. So I'm actually a very good passenger according to my drivers.
> 
> I'm still here. I'm surprised to see this thread and my alert blowing up when I login today. all I did was applied rational reasoning... but I guess that's too much here...


Ahh look who's back
Anyways, do what you want to do.

If I pick you up on a pool, you are going to have to deal with other Paxs simple as that.


----------



## Boca Ratman

AveragePerson said:


> What way did I presented here that would be considered brave?


see below



AveragePerson said:


> But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star.


----------



## RDWRER

AveragePerson said:


> I think, therefore I exist.


Under the bridge in the fairytale you live in...


----------



## StephenT

AveragePerson said:


> Despite all the whining and boasting here, all the drivers I spoke with understand after I explain to them irl and turn it on since I posted this. Also, I have a 4.9 rider rating. So I'm actually a very good passenger according to my drivers.
> 
> I'm still here. I'm surprised to see this thread and my alert blowing up when I login today. all I did was applied rational reasoning... but I guess that's too much here...


Rational reasoning? Have you actually been a Driver? If so, you might be able to have a discussion with the dozens of Drivers that pointed out why your logic was flawed or otherwise doesn't work the way you think it should for a reason.


----------



## soundude

AveragePerson said:


> Source of your two claims?
> 
> And no, i don't think i'm special, just a rational person.


A rational person does not order a pool ride expecting nobody else to get into the car. That's a person used to privilege. If only there were some way to get into an Uber and not expect any other riders to get in. Oh wait. There is.


----------



## AveragePerson

soundude said:


> A rational person does not order a pool ride expecting nobody else to get into the car. That's a person used to privilege. If only there were some way to get into an Uber and not expect any other riders to get in. Oh wait. There is.


UberX is overpriced in my market tbh. The pay difference between pool and X is barely noticeable for the driver. The rates are similar enough for the driver but big difference for the rider. If i didnt order, there would be no ride to begin with. My long uber pool ride is better than sitting idle in your car with only to show for it.


----------



## Cklw

AveragePerson said:


> UberX is overpriced in my market tbh. The pay difference between pool and X is barely noticeable for the driver. The rates are similar enough for the driver but big difference for the rider. If i didnt order, there would be no ride to begin with. My long uber pool ride is better than sitting idle in your car with only to show for it.


UberX is over priced? That's your opinion, otherwise it wouldn't be priced that way.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude

AveragePerson said:


> UberX is overpriced in my market tbh. The pay difference between pool and X is barely noticeable for the driver. The rates are similar enough for the driver but big difference for the rider. If i didnt order, there would be no ride to begin with. My long uber pool ride is better than sitting idle in your car with only to show for it.


That's what they made pool for. People like you that can't afford X. You still get a ride but have to share it with others. You get a discounted ride with the inconvenience of having to pick up other riders and making your trip longer. Long rides almost always have additional riders so just leave home a little earlier so you are not late due to the extra riders.


----------



## MetroAtlUber-life

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


That what UberX is for. You cheap evil person.


----------



## PlayLoud

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


As many others have said, you are gong to 1 star a driver because he/she wouldn't give you UberX service for the UberPool price. This is exactly why UberPool ratings shouldn't be counted against a driver. Drivers hate it. Riders hate it (at least if they actually pick up another pax). If you want the ride to yourself, order UberX. That's EXACTLY what it's there for. I'm so glad we don't have Pool in my market.


----------



## FLKeys

AveragePerson said:


> UberX is overpriced in my market tbh. The pay difference between pool and X is barely noticeable for the driver. The rates are similar enough for the driver but big difference for the rider. If i didnt order, there would be no ride to begin with. My long uber pool ride is better than sitting idle in your car with only to show for it.


Why do I picture you walking in to a fast food restaurant asking for a free cup of water and then walking over to the fountain machine and filling the cup with Troll Juice instead of just paying for Troll Juice in the first place. After all the Troll Juice is overpriced in your market.


----------



## SuzeCB

AveragePerson said:


> UberX is overpriced in my market tbh. The pay difference between pool and X is barely noticeable for the driver. The rates are similar enough for the driver but big difference for the rider. If i didnt order, there would be no ride to begin with. My long uber pool ride is better than sitting idle in your car with only to show for it.


Then call a cab.


----------



## peteyvavs

SuzeCB said:


> Then call a cab.


Better yet you were given two legs, it'll be a lot cheaper, but I suspect that you'll then complain about the cost of wearing out your shoes.


----------



## NoPooPool

SuzeCB said:


> Then call a cab.


Better yet, the aforementioned cheap skate entitled mooch needs to take the city bus.


----------



## FLKeys

Next time I take a flight somewhere I'm going to sit in first class, should be okay, after all first class seats are over priced at my airline of choice.


----------



## welikecamping

FLKeys said:


> Next time I take a flight somewhere I'm going to sit in first class, should be okay, after all first class seats are over priced at my airline of choice.


Make sure you tell the pilot that you need him to fly straight through to your destination, as it's more efficient, even when there is a planned layover.


----------



## tohunt4me

Are


AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Are you speaking the Right Language ?
Money Talks
B.S. WALKS.

NO DRIVER SHOULD TAKE POOL !

Why dont you just PAY FOR THE SERVICES YOU WANT !



Uber's Guber said:


> Of course you're special! You're so special, you're not even expected to know what it means to be rational. Heck, you're so special, a special bus is already produced for you, and you no longer need to request poo rides.


Humming " Creep"- by Radiohead
" youre so ****ing special"!

Ban


guffy515255 said:


> A Poop passenger with all the answers, that will one star you if they dont get their Poopy way.
> 
> Typical Poop. Ugghh.
> 
> Do not accept Poop passengers people!


 Ban Pool.

This is THE EXAMPLE OF WHY IT MUST BE BANNED !


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

AveragePerson said:


> UberX is overpriced in my market tbh. The pay difference between pool and X is barely noticeable for the driver. The rates are similar enough for the driver but big difference for the rider. If i didnt order, there would be no ride to begin with. My long uber pool ride is better than sitting idle in your car with only to show for it.


I bet you are getting a kick out of riling everyone up here.

Anyways it's one thing to nickel and dime a company, but flaunting how nickel and diming is awesome to the ones that lose on it, sense of stupidity and ego.

If the ride costs too much, use the bus, ferry.

Here is the best option, it is FREE. It's called walking.

Moderator can this thread be closed? It's lived it's purpose


----------



## RDWRER

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> I bet you are getting a kick out of riling everyone up here.
> 
> Anyways it's one thing to nickel and dime a company, but flaunting how nickel and diming is awesome to the ones that lose on it, sense of stupidity and ego.
> 
> If the ride costs too much, use the bus, ferry.
> 
> Here is the best option, it is FREE. It's called walking.
> 
> Moderator can this thread be closed? It's lived it's purpose


The troll even waited 6 days to reply and bring it back from the dead... again.


----------



## tohunt4me

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> I bet you are getting a kick out of riling everyone up here.
> 
> Anyways it's one thing to nickel and dime a company, but flaunting how nickel and diming is awesome to the ones that lose on it, sense of stupidity and ego.
> 
> If the ride costs too much, use the bus, ferry.
> 
> Here is the best option, it is FREE. It's called walking.
> 
> Moderator can this thread be closed? It's lived it's purpose


----------



## peteyvavs

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> I bet you are getting a kick out of riling everyone up here.
> 
> Anyways it's one thing to nickel and dime a company, but flaunting how nickel and diming is awesome to the ones that lose on it, sense of stupidity and ego.
> 
> If the ride costs too much, use the bus, ferry.
> 
> Here is the best option, it is FREE. It's called walking.
> 
> Moderator can this thread be closed? It's lived it's purpose


LOL moderator LOL


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Hi lilcindy we've /s missed you /s.


----------



## StephenT

AveragePerson said:


> UberX is overpriced in my market tbh. The pay difference between pool and X is barely noticeable for the driver. The rates are similar enough for the driver but big difference for the rider. If i didnt order, there would be no ride to begin with. My long uber pool ride is better than sitting idle in your car with only to show for it.


This is the most out of touch with reality comment I've read in months.
If you want to have _any_ cred with a statement like that, share your market and the per mile and per minute rates.
Next justify how the trip of X miles is overpriced by comparing alternatives, the cost, the time, etc.

Simply because you are a cheap SOB, doesn't mean the UberX is overpriced.
And how dare you tell Me that running a 30 mile trip as a uberPool at $0.59/mile is actually more beneficial to My bottom line than at the UberX rate of $0.65/mile ($17.70 versus $19.5) not counting the time (my current market earning rates). And here is the kicker, with the recent adjustment, Uber actually increased the earning per minute -- doubling the uberpool rate. So ultimately, the longer I take to complete the ride, the more I earn AND the higher possibility of adding another rider to the existing pool.

Of course all this only works if the Driver accepts the pool ride to begin. And if I do, then I am committed to maximizing the earning per trip which means drive SLOWER. Do My best to add additional riders which carry bonuses of $0.60 each.

As a Rider, picking a random market like Nashville. Here is a 20 mile trip estimate
https://ride.guru/estimate/The Hermitage, 4580 Rachel's Ln, Old Hickory, Tennessee 37138, United States/5209 Charlotte Avenue, Nashville, Tennessee 37209, United States

It estimates a UberPool to be $25 and a UberX to be $26
A taxi will run you $45+, or you can take public transportation if you have a couple hours. Doesn't sounds like UberX is overpriced for that market. Opting for "pool" might cost you the Rider $1 less in this scenario, but without additional pickups, it costs the Driver $2 in earnings.
If that doesn't demonstrate your cheapness any clearer, you obviously are a troll.


----------



## AveragePerson

StephenT said:


> This is the most out of touch with reality comment I've read in months.
> If you want to have *any* cred with a statement like that, share your market and the per mile and per minute rates.
> Next justify how the trip of X miles is overpriced by comparing alternatives, the cost, the time, etc.
> 
> how dare you tell Me that running a 30 mile trip as a uberPool at $0.59/mile is actually more beneficial to My bottom line than at the UberX rate of $0.65/mile ($17.70 versus $19.5) not counting the time (my current market earning rates).


1 mile = 1.61km
Uber in Canada = $0.81/km x 1.61 = $1.31/mile (if taking currency conversion into account its $1USD/mile) ; that's quite high relatively speaking compare to other markets, even after conversion especially since our currency is weaker. Time is same for UberX & UberPool so its irrelevant for this point, but its 0.18/minute base.

Never said uberPool is more beneficial to your bottom line than UberX. I'm saying long direct UberPool is in some cases (where the ride is a long one via highway) more beneficial in terms of time & reward ratio compare to braving the traffic in downtown to pick up for that extra 0.3-0.6 or w/e and makes the rider happier. Uber would take a smaller size chunk of the 'pie' in this case as well.

edit: also the difference rate between express pool & uberx is 50% for the rider and less than 10% for the driver.


----------



## got a p

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


We have these quotas called quests (every extra pickup counts toward your weekly ride count) that help us make a living wage. So if I pick up multiple pax on a long ride it's better for me. FYI if you one star for that reason it doesn't show up for the drivers. Uber doesn't allow pool pax 1 stars to register for pax not liking that there were extra pickups. When you choose pool you're making the decision to share a ride.
TBH to one star a driver for that reason makes you a low life. Just saying...


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

AveragePerson said:


> 1 mile = 1.61km
> Uber in Canada = $0.81/km x 1.61 = $1.31/mile (if taking currency conversion into account its $1USD/mile) ; that's quite high relatively speaking compare to other markets, even after conversion especially since our currency is weaker. Time is same for UberX & UberPool so its irrelevant for this point, but its 0.18/minute base.
> 
> Never said uberPool is more beneficial to your bottom line than UberX. I'm saying long direct UberPool is in some cases (where the ride is a long one via highway) more beneficial in terms of time & reward ratio compare to braving the traffic in downtown to pick up for that extra 0.3-0.6 or w/e and makes the rider happier. Uber would take a smaller size chunk of the 'pie' in this case as well.
> 
> edit: also the difference rate between express pool & uberx is 50% for the rider and less than 10% for the driver.


Go buy a bike, or get some running shoes. Train, bus all cost less.

Seriously if you don't like it, don't use it!

I'm sorry you feel that this is way too expensive. Others don't think so.


----------



## Pawtism

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Not that I'd ever even drive pool, but if I did, and you said this to me, not only would I leave it on, intentionally... I'd cheer (for you to hear) every time we got another ping. If you take pool on a long trip, then have the nerve to complain about all the stops, you absolutely deserve every stop that happens (I hope the driver also slows down at lights in case they might turn yellow too). Just take X if you don't want stops, especially on a longer trip. That's just cheap.



SuzeCB said:


> There are any number of reasons the driver won't refuse new requests... promotions that pay bonuses, etc. The whole world doesn't revolve around you...
> 
> And, as for your 1*? They come off of pool rides if we ask Uber to do so. Additionally, if a rider downrates drivers too readily, Uber completely ignores any rating they give other than 5*.
> 
> And you thought you were so special, didn't you?


A "Like" doesn't do this justice, so I'm replying with a "Love" instead.


----------



## ZenUber

AveragePerson said:


> In Canada, we have defined area of operations for Uber services, so if i'm coming from one edge to the other end, its virtually impossible to make more picking up additional passengers, since my ride covers the entire distance.
> 
> It's not even an argument I made, its just rational fact but not surprise emotionally charged drivers sees it as an argument.
> 
> My way = saves time for driver and myself, without wasting drivers gas and the stress of picking up new passengers in the middle of streets with messed up GPS.
> 
> emotionally charged drivers way = waste everyone's time and my gas just so i can intentionally provide bad service because i'm petty. I forgot my chill pill.


The fact is, drivers get an additional base fee for every additional pax we pick up. And, adding more riders increases the miles and minutes. And finally, we get bonuses based on the number of total rides we do in a week, and multiple pool pax is a quick way to build up our numbers. So we have every incentive to pick up more riders. The lowest pay we receive is doing a pool with only one rider.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

AveragePerson said:


> In Canada, we have defined area of operations for Uber services, so if i'm coming from one edge to the other end, its virtually impossible to make more picking up additional passengers, since my ride covers the entire distance.
> 
> It's not even an argument I made, its just rational fact but not surprise emotionally charged drivers sees it as an argument.
> 
> My way = saves time for driver and myself, without wasting drivers gas and the stress of picking up new passengers in the middle of streets with messed up GPS.
> 
> emotionally charged drivers way = waste everyone's time and my gas just so i can intentionally provide bad service because i'm petty. I forgot my chill pill.


If I had you as a passenger and you tried this bs I would kick you out of the car. At a place where it isn't easy for you to get a another ride. Then I would wait for the next driver and pay them to not pick you up. Possibly the next ten drivers. Just to spite you and make you suffer. You are an entitled


----------



## I_Like_Spam

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


If you drop a $20 bill on the front passenger seat, I bet the driver would listen to you and not accept any more requests.


----------



## f uber

Here is an idea for you Average person...You could skip pool/x/all other rideshares, IF you had made better choices in life and were able to actually own a vehicle/drive a vehicle. People like you are what make this a great thing...I get to take the little money you actually have...And don't try to say you are a wealthy person, because if you were, you'd have a vehicle...Now, go play in mommy's basement until mommy is finished with the laptop.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh

mmn said:


> Ballsy, OP...! Don't think he/she is really trolling, but what a way to stir things up!


Gotta be trollin.



I_Like_Spam said:


> If you drop a $20 bill on the front passenger seat, I bet the driver would listen to you and not accept any more requests.


you think poopy pax requesting shared ride has $20 to drop? lol. good one.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

AveragePerson said:


> I think, therefore I exist.


Pascal considered DesCartes to be "useless and uncertain", among other things.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


You would think that knowing you are taking a long trip, you wouldn't burden your driver with your own cheapness... That's an easy 1-star from me to you. I think I'm justify since you are only wasting the drivers time at that point.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Juggalo9er said:


> You would think that knowing you are taking a long trip, you wouldn't burden your driver with your own cheapness... That's an easy 1-star from me to you. I think I'm justify since you are only wasting the drivers time at that point.


........but you do not understand: Original Poster is the "voice of reason"...............................


----------



## Juggalo9er

Another Uber Driver said:


> ........but you do not understand: Original Poster is the "voice of reason"...............................


Voice of something


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

AveragePerson said:


> Nice, waste gas and low pay minutes to pick up other passengers that your not gonna get paid for and the only reward for you at the end is a 1 star and the satisfaction of your petty act. That's called picking up a boulder to smash ones own feet just so you can relieve the itch.
> 
> I don't mind nor care if its a short or even a long ride but if its a very long ride where its clear i will be the last one out, its kinda pointless and a needless waste of everyone's time to accept more, rationally speaking.
> 
> I'm more than happy to share ride if it make sense, just in occasions where I happen to be the only 1 in the car and there is no real reason to accept more, it becomes needlessly frustrating for everyone.


I love how you are straight up psychic and know you will be last one out.

News for you. In my car you will be 100% wrong...

Because you will be out the instant you try that BS.

As bad as a passenger getting in (with no multi stop loaded at request) and starting off with "Here's what you're gonna do."
Nope no nopity nope.
Bounce.


----------



## AveragePerson

Tbh, I'm shocked by how bitter and petty Uber Drivers can be sometimes. When its approximately a 1hr ride, the probability that the added pool rider will extend beyond my trip is virtually close to none. I offer the the suggestion if it make sense like after im the only person in the car and everyone else is dropped off and still a long distance.

If driver refuse thats fine. I only rate 1 star if the situation make sense for it to be turned on and the driver refusing out of pettines.

I'm a person of reason and is fair.


----------



## melusine3

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


@Tohuntforme, you upvote this jackass? I'm disappointed. To the OP, your Uber/Lyft driver doesn't care about your one measly star because he/she is going to onestar YOU for being a jerk and the driver has 50 rides to your one little vote. That means a bigger drop in your rating.



jazzapt said:


> There is another active thread going that is discussing what makes one a paxhole. Asking a driver to "Stop New Request" on a Pool ride is a prime example of paxhole behavior. The point of pool is to pay a lower rate with the risk that you will need to share your ride with an unlimited number of other riders.
> 
> The "Stop New Requests" button is a resource for the driver to plan how they operate their chosen shift. It is not so cheap riders can get an X ride at Pool price. If you don't want other riders on your ride, that is what Uber X is for. With Pool, there is NO situation where the driver owes you your own ride.
> 
> If sharing a ride doesn't make sense to you, then don't select Pool. Plan and simple


LORDY, can you imagine being alone with this paxhole for an hour?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Juggalo9er said:


> You would think that knowing you are taking a long trip, you wouldn't burden your driver with your own cheapness... That's an easy 1-star from me to you. I think I'm justify since you are only wasting the drivers time at that point.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Another Uber Driver said:


> ........but you do not understand: Original Poster is the "voice of reason"...............................


\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/See what I mean? It is just obvious that you obviously do not understand^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.



AveragePerson said:


> I'm a person of reason and is fair.


----------



## melusine3

Merc7186 said:


> Im keeping a list of all of you Unrational People who dont know what its like to be a cheap pool pax....
> 
> And to AveragePerson , just because you go from A to B on one fare, if the driver picks up more people along the way, then the driver makes more money on each one of those fares...not just yours and yours alone. So I am not sure where you illogical argument comes where it is a waste or time and gas.


Probably got his/her/their economics degree in the same college as AOC.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

The only people with whom I am acquainted who ask such a question "nicely" are George, Thomas, Abraham, Alexander, Andrew, Ulysses and Benjamin.

I do not know if a bird can ask a question nicely. Woody or Tweety might or might not.,,,,same for Heckyll and Jeckyll.....a loon bird? ....I do not know................... Wilfrid, John, H.M., William or Robert might ask nicely, as well, I do not know, as it has been some time since I have been in Canada. When I lived in Canada, the pictures were different.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

AveragePerson said:


> Tbh, I'm shocked by how bitter and petty Uber Drivers can be sometimes. When its approximately a 1hr ride, the probability that the added pool rider will extend beyond my trip is virtually close to none. I offer the the suggestion if it make sense like after im the only person in the car and everyone else is dropped off and still a long distance.
> 
> If driver refuse thats fine. I only rate 1 star if the situation make sense for it to be turned on and the driver refusing out of pettines.
> 
> I'm a person of reason and is fair.


Nope.

You are the petty one.
Was the driver a 5 star driver in all other aspects?
Then minimum that is a 4 star.


----------



## RDWRER

AveragePerson said:


> Tbh, I'm shocked by how bitter and petty Uber Drivers can be sometimes. When its approximately a 1hr ride, the probability that the added pool rider will extend beyond my trip is virtually close to none. I offer the the suggestion if it make sense like after im the only person in the car and everyone else is dropped off and still a long distance.
> 
> If driver refuse thats fine. I only rate 1 star if the situation make sense for it to be turned on and the driver refusing out of pettines.
> 
> I'm a person of reason and is fair.


Great math degree there troll. Given no specific details about population density and high trafficed areas in and around your route there's an absolutely equal chance that another rider would be added at any point along a given ride. That means there's an equal chance that the ride might be near to the end of your ride and any rider added nearer and nearer to the end of your ride has a higher and higher chance of that ride surpassing the end point of yours.

In other words, the longer your ride goes the higher a chance the next rider will go farther.


----------



## KD_LA

AveragePerson said:


> But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Your _punitive_ 1 star would be both uncalled for and unjustified, because it's not your place to ask.


----------



## Cklw

AveragePerson said:


> Tbh, I'm shocked by how bitter and petty Uber Drivers can be sometimes. When its approximately a 1hr ride, the probability that the added pool rider will extend beyond my trip is virtually close to none. I offer the the suggestion if it make sense like after im the only person in the car and everyone else is dropped off and still a long distance.
> 
> If driver refuse thats fine. I only rate 1 star if the situation make sense for it to be turned on and the driver refusing out of pettines.
> 
> I'm a person of reason and is fair.


The longer a pool ride is, the more of a chance another rider will be added, unless you are going to BFE.

The stop new request is there for the driver to use at his discretion, not the paxhole.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD

AveragePerson said:


> When its approximately a 1hr ride, the probability that the added pool rider will extend beyond my trip is virtually close to none.


If the probability of an added pool rider is "virtually close to none," then live with those odds.


----------



## Hihosilver

You cheap piece of crap. You take the cheaper fare, who do you think you are taking the money from?

Attn Drivers. These are the cheaapass sobs you deal with when you accept pools.

Lyft shared even worse.

People order pool, leave them standing on sidewalk


----------



## AveragePerson

Hihosilver said:


> You cheap piece of crap. You take the cheaper fare, who do you think you are taking the money from?
> 
> Attn Drivers. These are the cheaapass sobs you deal with when you accept pools.
> 
> Lyft shared even worse.
> 
> People order pool, leave them standing on sidewalk


We don't take money from anyone. in fact we do the opposite. We GIVE away money for service.

Not cheap, just intelligent consumer.

Indeed lyft shared aren't as economical as Uber Express Pool.

Haven't been lefted at the sidewalk yet. My request gets accepted immediately almost everytime.

Just because you won't do it doesnt mean others wont.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> We don't take money from anyone. in fact we do the opposite. We GIVE away money for service.
> 
> Not cheap, just intelligent consumer.
> 
> Indeed lyft shared aren't as economical as Uber Express Pool.
> 
> Haven't been lefted at the sidewalk yet. My request gets accepted immediately almost everytime.
> 
> Just because you won't do it doesnt mean others wont.


You have such good luck and are such a good paxhole that you're still going off about Uber drivers, in an Uber drivers forum.....

You deserve the name on my hard hat more than I do


----------



## VanGuy

I'm very happy I've been reading this forum before it's legalized here. No Pools, got it.


----------



## AveragePerson

Juggalo9er said:


> You have such good luck and are such a good paxhole that you're still going off about Uber drivers, in an Uber drivers forum.....
> 
> You deserve the name on my hard hat more than I do
> View attachment 301231


Um... ok.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> Um... ok.
> View attachment 301243


Imagine being this "special"


----------



## Uberfunitis

He sounds like a good passenger to me and to any driver who is not an entitled snowflake.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Uberfunitis said:


> He sounds like a good passenger to me and to any driver who is not an entitled snowflake.


I cri eberytyme


----------



## Ardery

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


what right to you have asking a driver not to accept additional passengers when YOU chose the pool option?

i pray I get you as a passenger so I can physically remove you from my car on the freeway on ramp.



Tnasty said:


> I tried pool a few times and always ran into the same clowns going on 1/2 mile rides. Traits I found were; they were rude,not where they were supposed to be,never tip,bringing excessive luggage, requested a pool at a grocery store with a wagon full of groceries to go 1/2 mile down the road and expecting me to stop on a corner or other obnoxious places.


any pax that orders pool, is only entitled to one carry-on size bag and a backpack that fits on their lap. no full size luggage.


----------



## AveragePerson

Ardery said:


> what right to you have asking a driver not to accept additional passengers when YOU chose the pool option?
> 
> i pray I get you as a passenger so I can physically remove you from my car on the freeway on ramp.
> 
> 
> any pax that orders pool, is only entitled to one carry-on size bag and a backpack that fits on their lap. no full size luggage.


It's simply a request. I propose why it make sense and if driver reject then thats that. I only do it if I feel it make sense in that particular trip.

I have the privilege to review the trip based on my experience of the trip just like any rider or driver.

Physically remove me? Lol. That's a one way trip to being locked up for assault, possibly sued for every penny your worth, deactivated and then shamed online for all to see. Literally the worse move you could do.

I recommend some brain food every now and then to help run the cogs in the brain.

Ps i don't see why a pax shouldn't be allowed to use at least 1/4 of the trunk either. If you wear the pants any tighter, it might collapse in and turn into a blackhole.


----------



## UberAdrian

AveragePerson said:


> It's simply a request. I propose why it make sense and if driver reject then thats that. I only do it if I feel it make sense in that particular trip.


a) It's not a request if you're threatening a 1* for non-compliance. That's extortion.
b) Hitting that button on pool doesn't actually do anything AFAIK. It does NOT stop additional pool rides. May be market-specific.
c) You don't actually know if your proposal makes sense for the driver or not. That's pure speculation on your part. While your logic may be sound, you might be unaware of critical details. Perhaps there's a bonus in play that makes the extra rides lucrative, or something.

If your argument was actually logical I'd agree with you.


----------



## AveragePerson

UberAdrian said:


> a) It's not a request if you're threatening a 1* for non-compliance. That's extortion.
> b) Hitting that button on pool doesn't actually do anything AFAIK. It does NOT stop additional pool rides. May be market-specific.
> c) You don't actually know if your proposal makes sense for the driver or not. That's pure speculation on your part. While your logic may be sound, you might be unaware of critical details. Perhaps there's a bonus in play that makes the extra rides lucrative, or something.
> 
> If your argument was actually logical I'd agree with you.


I don't extort, its not worth the effort or ethical to do. I simply rate my experience qt the end, if the driver was rude and condescending, I'm not going to rate a 5. There is polite and rude way of refusing.

The button was design for pool since no additional matches will occur on anything else other than pool. This should apply for all markets...

Hence I remind the driver if its a extremely long trip that it's going to be a long trip and request no additional if it make sense for him or her as well.


----------



## The_Solo

I want to thank averageperson so much for his insightful post. It has led me further into the side of not accepting pool rides. I’ve always been all for accepting almost any ping but now I’m leaning the other way. The thought of people like him are pool riders makes me realize the people who are cheap and scummy are gonna want to save that $2 or whatever between regular and pool rides. I looked back through my tips and 90%+ of my tips come from non poo rides. 

So thank you averageperson. You just helped more pool riders to wait longer cause I’m one more cancelling before then get in my car. 

Otherwise if you were to ask for that to happen i honestly don’t know if I would or wouldn’t. But I am pretty certain I would report you to Uber and attempt strongly to have you removed from using the app for attempting to manipulative there service. I’d try to be spiteful.


----------



## Side Hustle

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


What you fail to understand in that situation is that you get a 1 Star for asking the driver to turn off no new requestss because you are gaming the system to the disadvantage of driver pay.


----------



## Ardery

AveragePerson said:


> It's simply a request. I propose why it make sense and if driver reject then thats that. I only do it if I feel it make sense in that particular trip.
> 
> I have the privilege to review the trip based on my experience of the trip just like any rider or driver.
> 
> Physically remove me? Lol. That's a one way trip to being locked up for assault, possibly sued for every penny your worth, deactivated and then shamed online for all to see. Literally the worse move you could do.
> 
> I recommend some brain food every now and then to help run the cogs in the brain.
> 
> Ps i don't see why a pax shouldn't be allowed to use at least 1/4 of the trunk either. If you wear the pants any tighter, it might collapse in and turn into a blackhole.


again, you have no right to ask the driver not to pickup additional passengers - when YOU are the one requesting a carpool.

and yes - _physically_ remove you from my vehicle. you read it correctly.



AveragePerson said:


> Hence I remind the driver if its a extremely long trip that it's going to be a long trip and request no additional if it make sense for him or her as well.


you don't care about whether anything makes sense to pick up additional passengers.

you just want your own car and are too cheap to pay for a full fare.


----------



## tohunt4me

Mo


AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Money TALKS.

F.T.D. SAYS " Say it With Flowers"

Have YOU tried a Boquet of CA$H ?


----------



## Cklw

AveragePerson said:


> The button was design for pool since no additional matches will occur on anything else other than pool. This should apply for all markets...


It wasn't designed for pool trips, it was designed for if you needed a break or wanted to sign out for the day so Uber wouldn't send you a request after that ride.

When a driver hits in on pool ride, it is stops disrupts the pool system. There are drivers who have posted in the past that have had the stop new request button disabled due to excessive use of it on pool trips.


----------



## Sowf off da river

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


This sounds like a special question for looking around and kaka.
That's why it's been moved here.
Lmao


----------



## Tnasty

It's funny how they saturate the roads and then expect drivers to pool.Whats the use of having a driver on every corner if you bypass them .


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> It's simply a request. I propose why it make sense and if driver reject then thats that. I only do it if I feel it make sense in that particular trip.
> 
> I have the privilege to review the trip based on my experience of the trip just like any rider or driver.
> 
> Physically remove me? Lol. That's a one way trip to being locked up for assault, possibly sued for every penny your worth, deactivated and then shamed online for all to see. Literally the worse move you could do.
> 
> I recommend some brain food every now and then to help run the cogs in the brain.
> 
> Ps i don't see why a pax shouldn't be allowed to use at least 1/4 of the trunk either. If you wear the pants any tighter, it might collapse in and turn into a blackhole.


Cough cough I believe the vehicle is the drivers private property.... Cough cough I forget believe drivers are independent contractors cough cough... They can throw you out for any or no reason


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Lots of drivers are counting on extra pax to get a bonus.
It's actually possible to pick up someone that is going farther than you, which would translate into more money for the driver.

Case closed.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Juggalo9er said:


> Cough cough I believe the vehicle is the drivers private property.... Cough cough I forget believe drivers are independent contractors cough cough... They can throw you out for any or no reason


That is somewhat grey. It depends on your location but you may very well face legal problems if you discriminate against a protected class, not saying that would be happening in this situation though.


----------



## AveragePerson

Looks like my idea has spread, good service recognized with compliment.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> Looks like my idea has spread, good service recognized with compliment.
> 
> View attachment 307699


Driver voluntarily taking a pay cut


----------



## AveragePerson

Juggalo9er said:


> Driver voluntarily taking a pay cut


So is taking a long pool ride a money loser a lie or is not extending a pool ride a money loser a lie? So which is it drivers? When did you lied? Can't be both...


----------



## RDWRER

AveragePerson said:


> Looks like my idea has spread, good service recognized with compliment.
> 
> View attachment 307699


I thought you claimed you were a rider, not a driver? Thus you typed that yourself just to screenshot it and post it here, all to anger drivers. Why bump a dead thread 23 days later if you aren't even going to pretend it's not trolling when you do it?


----------



## Uberchampion

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Lol. I won't even get on the highway with a pool pax. I take the longest route possible to maximize my opportunity to get matches.

OP. If you asked me that I would consider it my last day as a driver and throw you da **** out of my car....


----------



## RDWRER

Uberchampion said:


> Lol. I won't even get on the highway with a pool pax. I take the longest route possible to maximize my opportunity to get matches.
> 
> OP. If you asked me that I would consider it my last day as a driver and throw you da funk out of my car....


Don't feed the troll. He necroed a thread that was almost a month dead just because he was bored of not angering people.


----------



## Peshooter

Wow. I just read 15 pages of basically everyone saying the same thing over and over again. 
There's a few exceptions but few and far between.

Read all the comments before you post and if someone already made your point, move along!
This thread should only be one page


----------



## CarpeNoctem

Immoralized said:


> This has been the most brilliant trolling thread of the day :biggrin:
> In this possible hypothetical... If it were "true."
> I as a driver would stop and immediately locate the nearest petrol station and drive to it to fill up the tank in the slowest possible manner which will add a definite ten minutes to the trip and this is allowable with Uber as a driver has sole discretion to fill up and no refund will be offered to the rider if any complaints is made.
> 
> After the car tank is completely fulled the windscreen needs to be wiped and thoroughly cleaned for safety reason of course :wink: after which granny driving mode have to be activated. Hopefully we both mutually swap 1 stars and make up our own reports to Uber. Happy days. Rule 1. You don't tell a rideshare driver how to do their job. Especially if you are not one yourself.


You forgot to check the oil, transmission fluid level, and the tire pressures.

Just a friendly reminder...


----------



## Taksomotor

I known it is a bogus thread. But I don't think it works for pool rides. If you are in the pool and turn on the Do not accept new requests, it only works for the new requests after the pool. While you are in the pool ride, new riders are added to the pool automatically, they are not considered to be new requests. So it just won't work. They will add as many riders as they can find to your pool regardless of your mode.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Taksomotor said:


> I known it is a bogus thread. But I don't think it works for pool rides.


Perhaps in Original Poster's market, it does, still.

It used to stop even adding the Pool customers in my market, but several posters to the Washington Boards have stated that it no longer does, so you could be stuck on an Endless Pool. I do not accept too many Lyft Shareds, but people have posted that you still can be stuck on an Endless Line.

I once did get what almost worked out to be an Endless Pool, except that I did not cover two auto-accepted requests. I dropped the last passenger, then proceeded home. Finally, they cancelled.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> So is taking a long pool ride a money loser a lie or is not extending a pool ride a money loser a lie? So which is it drivers? When did you lied? Can't be both...


What in the love of butchered English are you trying to say?


----------



## mmn

Juggalo9er said:


> What in the love of butchered English are you trying to say?


Don't, just ... don't...! lol


----------



## Gs7dayad

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Well me personally I would not do that with first passenger. Pool means possibly sharing. But if I ha e 2 or 3 people going to work I wont even ask. I automatically uh push no more requests so they can get there on time.... but to expect a driver to lose income so you can save, is kind of selfish dont you think? After all, if you dont want to share the ride, theres always uberX



AveragePerson said:


> Source of your two claims?
> 
> And no, i don't think i'm special, just a rational person.


If passengers rate low frequently uber ignored those ratings cause they know it's someone who is just never satisfied... want the source? Goigle it


----------



## AveragePerson

RDWRER said:


> I thought you claimed you were a rider, not a driver? Thus you typed that yourself just to screenshot it and post it here, all to anger drivers. Why bump a dead thread 23 days later if you aren't even going to pretend it's not trolling when you do it?


I am a rider. You see those compliments from other past riders when you get your driver. It's not mine, you can't write it yourself then screenshot it, it doesn't work like that. I just thought I would share it since it relates to the thread.

To be fair, I was on vacation so there is a few weeks of inactivity.



Taksomotor said:


> I known it is a bogus thread. But I don't think it works for pool rides. If you are in the pool and turn on the Do not accept new requests, it only works for the new requests after the pool. While you are in the pool ride, new riders are added to the pool automatically, they are not considered to be new requests. So it just won't work. They will add as many riders as they can find to your pool regardless of your mode.


It only works for Pool rides. I would even say it was made specially for pool. In what other situation would 'stop accepting additional riders' make sense?


----------



## Taksomotor

AveragePerson said:


> It only works for Pool rides. I would even say it was made specially for pool. In what other situation would 'stop accepting additional riders' make sense?


Nope. It is made so that you would stop getting requests before you even complete your current ride. So it is made for you to let the system know that this is your last ride and it should stop looking for new rides and would not affect your acceptance rate and would not skew their system by thinking that you are available.


----------



## VanGuy

CarpeNoctem said:


> You forgot to check the oil, transmission fluid level, and the tire pressures.
> 
> Just a friendly reminder...


Checking the tire pressure can also be difficult for some, you may need to move over to the compressor and take a few attempts at getting it right.


----------



## RDWRER

AveragePerson said:


> I am a rider. You see those compliments from other past riders when you get your driver. It's not mine, you can't write it yourself then screenshot it, it doesn't work like that. I just thought I would share it since it relates to the thread.
> 
> To be fair, I was on vacation so there is a few weeks of inactivity.
> 
> 
> It only works for Pool rides. I would even say it was made specially for pool. In what other situation would 'stop accepting additional riders' make sense?


It does if you look at the rider you took after you wrote the compliment. Duh! 

Now stop trolling and let this thread die.


----------



## Juggalo9er

RDWRER said:


> It does if you look at the rider you took after you wrote the compliment. Duh!
> 
> Now stop trolling and let this thread die.


Life support here..... Don't die
Every post the op makes confirms my opinion
Another cheap paxhole


----------



## SuzeCB

melusine3 said:


> @Tohuntforme, you upvote this jackass? I'm disappointed. To the OP, your Uber/Lyft driver doesn't care about your one measly star because he/she is going to onestar YOU for being a jerk and the driver has 50 rides to your one little vote. That means a bigger drop in your rating.
> 
> 
> LORDY, can you imagine being alone with this paxhole for an hour?


Nope. Not only would I not turn off requests, but I would avoid highways that don't have stores and businesses on them, too. Increase the likelihood of more pax.

I mean, if you're going to get the 1* anyway, why not go for broke. Then hit a GLH and have them remove it.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

You get what you paid for. Period.


----------



## dryverjohn

Still no pool in Clt, only thing going for us. Besides $3 min fare


----------



## The Texan

No 'Pool' shit in the Milwaukee market either.

So let me get this straight? Op requests pool, then wants no more riders, and is in Canada?


----------



## AveragePerson

Juggalo9er said:


> Life support here..... Don't die
> Every post the op makes confirms my opinion
> Another cheap paxhole


I prefer the term value-orientated rather than 'cheap'. I have no qualm to spend 'boatloads', if it provide the best value. However, with diminishing return, its often the higher end product not providing the best value for money despite being the best product.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> I prefer the term value-orientated rather than 'cheap'. I have no qualm to spend 'boatloads', if it provide the best value. However, with diminishing return, its often the higher end product not providing the best value for money despite being the best product.


I'll help keep it alive, just to make you feel important


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

AveragePerson said:


> I prefer the term value-orientated rather than 'cheap'. I have no qualm to spend 'boatloads', if it provide the best value. However, with diminishing return, its often the higher end product not providing the best value for money despite being the best product.


There's a difference between being cheap and being frugal. I use coupons because I'm frugal. But I tip well because I'm not cheap.


----------



## AveragePerson

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There's a difference between being cheap and being frugal. I use coupons because I'm frugal. But I tip well because I'm not cheap.


Why Would you do that? It provides negative value not only to yourself but the worker themselves. Tipping hurts your wallet unnecessarily with no value to gain in return.

Not only that but it harms the person you tipped because now the person is being encouraged and incentivized by you (other tippers) to continue a job that you tippers deemed too low paying and thus warrants a tip in the first place. See the problem?

Everytime you tip, you encourage employers or companies to continue lowballing workers payrate because suckers willing to subsidize their labor expense for FREE. You also disservice the workers themselves by encouraging them to continue the poor paying job instead of seeking out better opportunities. You probably also harm their dignity and pride by throwing pocket change at them like they are panhandlers.

If your going to tip, you might as well burn it as it will do more good to the person this way.


----------



## merryon2nd

If a person tips in cash (which all tips, in essence, should be), how would an employer know about it for it to encourage them to continue low wages to independent contractors who aren't even in a bound contract with their pax to begin with?
Your logic is atrociously flawed.


----------



## Cklw

AveragePerson said:


> Why Would you do that? It provides negative value not only to yourself but the worker themselves. Tipping hurts your wallet unnecessarily with no value to gain in return.
> 
> Not only that but it harms the person you tipped because now the person is being encouraged and incentivized by you (other tippers) to continue a job that you tippers deemed too low paying and thus warrants a tip in the first place. See the problem?
> 
> Everytime you tip, you encourage employers or companies to continue lowballing workers payrate because suckers willing to subsidize their labor expense for FREE. You also disservice the workers themselves by encouraging them to continue the poor paying job instead of seeking out better opportunities. You probably also harm their dignity and pride by throwing pocket change at them like they are panhandlers.
> 
> If your going to tip, you might as well burn it as it will do more good to the person this way.


Wow, things people say to justify their cheapness.


----------



## AveragePerson

merryon2nd said:


> If a person tips in cash (which all tips, in essence, should be), how would an employer know about it for it to encourage them to continue low wages to independent contractors who aren't even in a bound contract with their pax to begin with?
> Your logic is atrociously flawed.


Employer knows about it because the workers keep showing up. They show up because you tipped them.



Cklw said:


> Wow, things people say to justify their cheapness.


It's the truth though.


----------



## Reregirl73

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


Giving a one star because you requested pool and don't want other riders is rude and uncalled for. If you don't want pool riders then don't request pool. Getting additional riders ups the amount of money the driver gets. You wanting to take a cheaper ride at the expense of the driver is wrong.



AveragePerson said:


> In Canada, we have defined area of operations for Uber services, so if i'm coming from one edge to the other end, its virtually impossible to make more picking up additional passengers, since my ride covers the entire distance.
> 
> It's not even an argument I made, its just rational fact but not surprise emotionally charged drivers sees it as an argument.
> 
> My way = saves time for driver and myself, without wasting drivers gas and the stress of picking up new passengers in the middle of streets with messed up GPS.
> 
> emotionally charged drivers way = waste everyone's time and my gas just so i can intentionally provide bad service because i'm petty. I forgot my chill pill.


The bottom line is this is a cheap tactic to get a ride for pool rates instead of X. To wrap it up in a package of doing the driver a favor is bs. You simply want a cheap ride with no other passengers. You don't give a crap about the driver or the gas they use. You are just cheap.



AveragePerson said:


> In Canada, we have defined area of operations for Uber services, so if i'm coming from one edge to the other end, its virtually impossible to make more picking up additional passengers, since my ride covers the entire distance.
> 
> It's not even an argument I made, its just rational fact but not surprise emotionally charged drivers sees it as an argument.
> 
> My way = saves time for driver and myself, without wasting drivers gas and the stress of picking up new passengers in the middle of streets with messed up GPS.
> 
> emotionally charged drivers way = waste everyone's time and my gas just so i can intentionally provide bad service because i'm petty. I forgot my chill pill.


The bottom line is this is a cheap tactic to get a ride for pool rates instead of X. To wrap it up in a package of doing the driver a favor is bs. You simply want a cheap ride with no other passengers. You don't give a crap about the driver or the gas they use. You are just cheap.


----------



## AveragePerson

Reregirl73 said:


> Giving a one star because you requested pool and don't want other riders is rude and uncalled for. If you don't want pool riders then don't request pool. Getting additional riders ups the amount of money the driver gets. You wanting to take a cheaper ride at the expense of the driver is wrong.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is this is a cheap tactic to get a ride for pool rates instead of X. To wrap it up in a package of doing the driver a favor is bs. You simply want a cheap ride with no other passengers. You don't give a crap about the driver or the gas they use. You are just cheap.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is this is a cheap tactic to get a ride for pool rates instead of X. To wrap it up in a package of doing the driver a favor is bs. You simply want a cheap ride with no other passengers. You don't give a crap about the driver or the gas they use. You are just cheap.


If I was cheap , I would be using the bus instead of rideshare. Pricing on X on long rides are ridiculous. Express pool is 50% less or more minus the promo discounts and its significantly less than X.

If I was cheap, I wouldn't order delivery so often, i would just cook.


----------



## corniilius

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


More riders equals more money, so enjoy the clown car experience you paid for. Next time order an Uberx instead of being so cheap.

Have a nice day!

Honk! honk!

This might be a lot easier for you if offering a tip before stating your ridiculous request.


----------



## Reregirl73

AveragePerson said:


> If I was cheap , I would be using the bus instead of rideshare. Pricing on X on long rides are ridiculous. Express pool is 50% less or more minus the promo discounts and its significantly less than X.
> 
> If I was cheap, I wouldn't order delivery so often, i would just cook.


You stated it right there that you are getting a ride for 50% less yet you think you are doing the driver a favor by not taking additional requests. They are already getting 50% less for your ride as it is. You are too cheap to take an X otherwise you would not even try this. Pay for an X or accept that there very well may be other riders.


----------



## Taksomotor

AveragePerson said:


> It's the truth though.


It's the bullshit though.


----------



## AveragePerson

Reregirl73 said:


> You stated it right there that you are getting a ride for 50% less yet you think you are doing the driver a favor by not taking additional requests. They are already getting 50% less for your ride as it is. You are too cheap to take an X otherwise you would not even try this. Pay for an X or accept that there very well may be other riders.


Driver pay for Uber X and Pool are similar in most market. The rider fare difference is substantially and significantly different.


----------



## corniilius

AveragePerson said:


> Driver pay for Uber X and Pool are similar in most market. The rider fare difference is substantially and significantly different.


The sheer joy of watching ignorant pool pax squirm as more and more riders get added to the trip is priceless though. One time, I had a ignorant pool pax say, "oh great, now I'm late for work." I replied, "Yeah, that's one of the downfalls of selecting pool." Didn't hear another word from her. It was beautiful.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> If I was cheap , I would be using the bus instead of rideshare. Pricing on X on long rides are ridiculous. Express pool is 50% less or more minus the promo discounts and its significantly less than X.
> 
> If I was cheap, I wouldn't order delivery so often, i would just cook.


Why are you still trying to justify yourself?
It's painfully obvious how sold entitled you are...
If you can't afford to take x then take the bus...
Ask the bus driver to skip every other stop to accommodate you, make sure the other passengers know you asked.. see how well that goes over.

As far as not tipping waitresses, that is a new level of low that I can not even begin to insult you for ...


----------



## Reregirl73

AveragePerson said:


> Driver pay for Uber X and Pool are similar in most market. The rider fare difference is substantially and significantly different.


Wrong



AveragePerson said:


> Driver pay for Uber X and Pool are similar in most market. The rider fare difference is substantially and significantly different.


Wrong


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

AveragePerson said:


> Why Would you do that? It provides negative value not only to yourself but the worker themselves. Tipping hurts your wallet unnecessarily with no value to gain in return.
> 
> Not only that but it harms the person you tipped because now the person is being encouraged and incentivized by you (other tippers) to continue a job that you tippers deemed too low paying and thus warrants a tip in the first place. See the problem?
> 
> Everytime you tip, you encourage employers or companies to continue lowballing workers payrate because suckers willing to subsidize their labor expense for FREE. You also disservice the workers themselves by encouraging them to continue the poor paying job instead of seeking out better opportunities. You probably also harm their dignity and pride by throwing pocket change at them like they are panhandlers.
> 
> If your going to tip, you might as well burn it as it will do more good to the person this way.


If they get tipped by everyone it's no longer a "poor paying job" so how is that a problem?


----------



## dctcmn

Ride challenge bonuses and quest bonuses, that's why. 

If a pool driver can get 7-8 rides during an hour trip vs 1 ride in 40 minutes and the per ride bonus is $3/ride, that's an extra ~$20 in bonuses. Why would a driver turn that down unless the passenger gave them $20 cash upfront to not accept ride requests?

The only reason to even drive pool or line is to get the per ride bonuses.


----------



## The Texan

If the OP 'asked me nicely' for this request, she'd have to go down on me too, and they don't even have 'pool' in my area! LOL


----------



## VictorD

AveragePerson said:


> Like i understand I chose a pool ride but sometimes it actually make more sense for the driver to turn on 'don't accept more request', if i'm taking a very long ride in which I will in 99.9% of cases be the first in but last out, so its just a waste of time (and gas for the driver) for all involved due to the pay structure.
> 
> If i explain to them that its very long ride and i will most likely be the last person out, you would think a rational driver would turn on not accepting more riders without even me asking. But if i ask and the driver refuse then that's a easy 1 star. I think that's justified since its a waste of everyone's time at that point.


First off, POOL + long ride = your cheap ass is out. No questions asked. However...

Asking me to refuse added riders so that _you _can enjoy free benefits that you did not pay for earns you a conversation with the next passing officer where I can enjoy watching you try to talk your way out of being arrested after I have the officer place you under arrest for attempted fare fraud.

Then, while you're sitting in the holding cell waiting to see the judge in the morning, you can listen to your phone receiving notifications from inside the Police locker when Uber sends you a message, letting you know that your account has been terminated due to fraudulent activity.


----------



## Reregirl73

VictorD said:


> First off, POOL + long ride = your cheap ass is out. No questions asked. However...
> 
> Asking me to refuse added riders so that _you _can enjoy free benefits that you did not pay for earns you a conversation with the next passing officer where I can enjoy watching you try to talk your way out of being arrested after I have the officer place you under arrest for attempted fare fraud.
> 
> Then, while you're sitting in the holding cell waiting to see the judge in the morning, you can listen to your phone receiving notifications from inside the Police locker when Uber sends you a message, letting you know that your account has been terminated due to fraudulent activity.


Awesome


----------



## cangold

The OP is a super duper TROLL :ninja: cheap ***hole


----------



## AveragePerson

VictorD said:


> First off, POOL + long ride = your cheap ass is out. No questions asked. However...
> 
> Asking me to refuse added riders so that _you _can enjoy free benefits that you did not pay for earns you a conversation with the next passing officer where I can enjoy watching you try to talk your way out of being arrested after I have the officer place you under arrest for attempted fare fraud.
> 
> Then, while you're sitting in the holding cell waiting to see the judge in the morning, you can listen to your phone receiving notifications from inside the Police locker when Uber sends you a message, letting you know that your account has been terminated due to fraudulent activity.


This hypothetical encounter described by you has the realism of a flying pig.

It's simply a request like when you ask for extra condiments, accept, decline, or compromise - no need to be so dramatic


----------



## dctcmn

AveragePerson said:


> It's simply a request like when you ask for extra condiments, accept, decline, or compromise - no need to be so dramatic


Says the person who is going to 1* the driver if s/he declines. So it's not exactly like extra condiments. You (and people like you) are putting the driver's account at risk.


----------



## AveragePerson

dctcmn said:


> Says the person who is going to 1* the driver if s/he declines. So it's not exactly like extra condiments. You (and people like you) are putting the driver's account at risk.


The driver of course has the option to decline if s/he wishes but I also have the freedom to rate my experience of the ride...


----------



## dctcmn

AveragePerson said:


> The driver of course has the option to decline if s/he wishes but I also have the freedom to rate my experience of the ride...


So not like extra condiments at all, then.


----------



## Juggalo9er

AveragePerson said:


> This hypothetical encounter described by you has the realism of a flying pig.
> 
> It's simply a request like when you ask for extra condiments, accept, decline, or compromise - no need to be so dramatic


Or like a request that's asking people to work for you, for free, knowing they won't get a tip.


----------



## AveragePerson

dctcmn said:


> So not like extra condiments at all, then.


Is like extra condiments. Business can decline the request, and the person can leave a bad review online.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Nobody can tell turn anything on or off in the app. Nobody can own me. It’s MY decision. Period.


----------



## dctcmn

AveragePerson said:


> Is like extra condiments. Business can decline the request, and the person can leave a bad review online.


Yes, but the employee who declined to give you extra condiments (under instruction from their employer) will not have their job status compromised for refusing you.

Uber instructs their drivers not to go offline during pool rides unless they're actually going offline to take a break or go home. You're trying to end run around that policy (not to mention take money out of the driver's pocket by keeping them from getting rides toward quest or ride challenge bonuses).


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

AveragePerson said:


> Why Would you do that? It provides negative value not only to yourself but the worker themselves. Tipping hurts your wallet unnecessarily with no value to gain in return.
> 
> Not only that but it harms the person you tipped because now the person is being encouraged and incentivized by you (other tippers) to continue a job that you tippers deemed too low paying and thus warrants a tip in the first place. See the problem?
> 
> Everytime you tip, you encourage employers or companies to continue lowballing workers payrate because suckers willing to subsidize their labor expense for FREE. You also disservice the workers themselves by encouraging them to continue the poor paying job instead of seeking out better opportunities. You probably also harm their dignity and pride by throwing pocket change at them like they are panhandlers.
> 
> If your going to tip, you might as well burn it as it will do more good to the person this way.


I see that weasel-breath is still at it.


----------



## tohunt4me

AveragePerson said:


> So is taking a long pool ride a money loser a lie or is not extending a pool ride a money loser a lie? So which is it drivers? When did you lied? Can't be both...


Who SAYS it can not be Both ?

Observe Below . . .

Photo of a woman " INVITED " to Dinner

Who Became DINNER.

REALITY IS SUBJECTIVE.

BROADEN YOUR MIND.


----------



## PilotInSac

god, i'm glad they don't to pool in Sacramento.Second month of driving for uber I was in sanfran for a few hours, did ONE pool ride and got my first 2 non-5star ratings out of it. Seriously, though, original poster needs to be one of those people you see on the news like the girl in South Carolina


----------



## Freddie Blimeau

PilotInSac said:


> Seriously, though, original poster needs to be one of those people you see on the news like the girl in South Carolina


See, OP, man, he's like this troll, you know? He just posts his BS just to piss people off, you know?


----------



## 80sDude

Any moron that completed a LONG trip at pool rates is an idiot.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

80sDude said:


> Any moron that completed a LONG trip at pool rates is an idiot.


To be fair, any moron who _hasn't_ completed a long trip at pool rates is _also_ an idiot, what with "moron" being essentially synonymous with "idiot" . . .


----------



## AveragePerson

Freddie Blimeau said:


> See, OP, man, he's like this troll, you know? He just posts his BS just to piss people off, you know?


I heard its in trend to call people you disagree with a troll, shill, or paid off.


----------



## ZenUber

It’s in the drivers best interest to pick up as many pax as possible on a pool ride. It eliminates the down time in between riders, And affectively gives us one long ride on the clock. If you ask us to turn off future rides, And we have to say no, we will down rate you for that, because we know you’re going to downgrade us. Understand how that works now?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau

Well see man, like I don't know all about that, but, you know, you post all this stuff you know is going to piss people off, see, so like that's how you define a troll, you know?



AveragePerson said:


> I heard its in trend to call people you disagree with a troll, shill, or paid off.


I don't know, see, you might be a shill, too, man, but I don't know all about that. But I know you act like a troll, man , and you know what they say about if it walks like a duck


----------



## AveragePerson

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Well see man, like I don't know all about that, but, you know, you post all this stuff you know is going to piss people off, see, so like that's how you define a troll, you know?
> 
> I don't know, see, you might be a shill, too, man, but I don't know all about that. But I know you act like a troll, man , and you know what they say about if it walks like a duck


I'm just an honest person that speaks the honest truth unlike a lot of people who cling to opinions simply because it is politically correct.

Feel like drivers pay is bad? That sucks, but that's what your service is worth on the market now.Sorry to hurt fragile feelings but if anyone wants to earn more, develope a valuable skill and be more valuable. Welcome to the real world.


----------



## TXUbering

One time I went into a dealership with Chevette money and was upset that they couldn't put me in a Corvette. I mean the first 3 letters are practically the same right?










For the record, I'm not that old, but figured it would prove a point......unless the OP has been ridiculed off this site, then Never mind.....


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TXUbering said:


> One time I went into a dealership with Chevette money and was upset that they couldn't put me in a Corvette. I mean the first 3 letters are practically the same right?


My little sister had a Chevette. It was her first new car right out of college and was the totally stripped down model. It did not even have a cover for the glove box. She drove it for several years until she gave it to my little brother, who drove it until the wheels fell off of it.

She called it "Sam".


----------



## RDWRER

Another Uber Driver said:


> My little sister had a Chevette. It was her first new car right out of college and was the totally stripped down model. It did not even have a cover for the glove box. She drove it for several years until she gave it to my little brother, *who drove it until the wheels fell off of it.*
> 
> She called it "Sam".


So he was an Uber driver...?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

RDWRER said:


> So he was an Uber driver...?


By the time that Uber showed up, most Chevettes had been turned into highway guard rails.


----------



## nouberipo

AveragePerson said:


> The driver of course has the option to decline if s/he wishes but I also have the freedom to rate my experience of the ride...


spoken like a true entitled millennial. Your being cheap means you get a cheap ride which hopefully results in you being squeezed into the car with other cheap smelly passengers. I think its about time you grew up and bought a car of your own, paid your own insurance, and that way you won't have to worry about cheating the system at the expense of drivers who are using their personal automobile and money to "ride share" with an ungrateful millennial like yourself.


----------



## ZenUber

OP is a troll. Stop posting.


----------



## Cklw

Can we just lock this thread, op obviously is either a troll or so set in his ways that he is unwilling to see others POV.


----------

